# Baby Count Down Thread ~ 2 Week Stats Avail. ~ Good Luck Ladies! ~



## JaymeeBee

I miss these types of threads from TTC.
I think it would be fun to have a thread where we can share our updates...and see who delivers early, late or right on time!

Provide your due date & team color (pink, blue, yellow, purple, etc..). If you would like me to type something specific beside *"current status"*, just put it in a post or PM me. Good Luck Ladies!

*Possible Statuses: *
*Pregnant & Ready* - Ladies who are full term *Or* have reached their "due date", "cesarean date" or "induction date"
*Pregnant & Waiting* - Ladies who are not full term *Or* have not reached their "due date", "cesarean date" or "induction date" 
*Pregnant & Overdue* - Ladies who are full term and have passed their due date by a few days or more, with no signs of labor
*Other* - Posters can also choose their own "current status"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*
December Fun Stats* 
(stats may include a few babies who are/were late OR early)

*January 2011 Baby Teams:*
:blue:= 
:pink:= 
:yellow:= 
*TOTAL Babies*= 

*Due (Jan 2 - Jan 15):*
:blue:= 8
:pink:= 15
:yellow:= 2
*TOTAL Due*= 25

*Births (Jan 2 - Jan 15):*
:blue:= 
:pink:= 
*TOTAL Births*= 

*~ * ~ * ~*

*December 2010 Baby Teams:*
:blue:= 26
:pink:= 24
:yellow:= 8
*TOTAL Babies*= 58

*November 2010 Baby Teams:*
:blue:= 34
:pink:= 25
:yellow:= 19
:pink::pink:= 1
*TOTAL Babies*= 80


*Due Last Week* 
Dec 26 - Jan 1: :blue:= 5 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 3 | *Total*= 14
*Births Last Week *
Dec 26 - Jan 1: :blue:= 1 | :pink:= 3 | *Total*= 4
*Previously Due* 
Dec 19 - Dec 25: :blue:= 2 | :pink:= 3+1(E) | :yellow:= 6 | *Total*= 12
Dec 12 - Dec 18: :blue:= 4 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 1 | *Total*= 11
Dec 5 - Dec 11: :blue:= 7 | :pink:= 2 | :yellow:= 1 | *Total*= 10
Nov 28 - Dec 4: :blue:= 4 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 2 | *Total*= 12
Nov 21 - Nov 27: :blue:= 13 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 5 | *Total*= 24
Nov 14 - Nov 20: :blue:= 9 | :pink:= 5 | :yellow:= 4 | *Total*= 18
Nov 7 - Nov 13: :blue:= 7 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 6 *Total*= 19
Oct 31 - Nov 6: :blue:= 5 | :pink:= 6 | :yellow:= 3 | :pink::pink:= 1 | *Total*= 16
*Previous Births*
Dec 19 - Dec 25: :blue:= | :pink:= 5 | *Total*= 5
Dec 12 - Dec 18: :blue:= 5 | :pink:= 5 | *Total*= 10
Dec 5 - Dec 11: :blue:= 10 | :pink:= 5 | *Total*= 15
Nov 28 - Dec 4: :blue:= 6 | :pink:= 5 | *Total*= 11
Nov 21 - Nov 27: :blue:= 11 | :pink:= 5 | *Total*= 16
Nov 14 - Nov 20: :blue:= 6 | :pink:= 3 | *Total*= 9
Nov 7 - Nov 13: :blue:= 5 | :pink:= 11 *Total*= 16
Oct 31 - Nov 6: :blue:= 2 | :pink::pink:= 1 *Total*= 4


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Count Down News (January 2 to January 15, 2011)
Last Updated: January 5, 2011 ~ Time (6 hour time difference): 5:00am CST - Canada/US | 11:00am GMT - UK*
*It's Finally January!!* :wohoo: :wohoo:​
:yipee:*A Huge Congratulations to the following ladies:**
Neko who had her baby GIRL Avery Elizabeth (7lbs 11oz - 20.5in) on December 30, 2010.
Babawishes who had her baby BOY Raith Ronan (7lbs 12oz) without the planned induction on December 27, 2010.
22jew who had her baby GIRL (6lbs 15oz) on December 29, 2010.
*
***DUE TODAY*** 

*Please See Below. (This section will resume shortly)* 
*Sweeps OR Inductions Coming Up*

*Tuesday, January 4, 2011 --> Dollyminxture* (Sweep ~ Team: :blue:)
*Thursday, January 6, 2011 --> Jaymeebee* (Induction ~ Team: :pink:)
*Labor Starting OR in Progress*

*No Data.* 
*Other Baby News:*

*None at this time.* 
*25 Ladies are due Within the next two weeks!!!* 

*~Sunday, January 2~*
*22jew* (Jan 2 :pink:) | *Tanara* (Jan 2 :pink:) | *Rocksy2185* (Jan 2 :pink:) 
*~Monday, January 3~*
*Smiffy85* (Jan 3 :blue:) | *Forget me not* (Jan 3 :pink:) | *Samaraj* (Jan 3 :blue:) 
*~Wednesday, January 5~*
*Pinkie77* (Jan 5 :pink:) | *Furr76* (Jan 5 :blue:) | *Noodlejuice* (Jan 5 :blue:) 
*~Thursday, January 6~*
*MommyB* (Jan 6 :blue:) | *BackToBasics* (Jan 6 :blue:) | *Milamummy* (Jan 6 :pink:/:baby: B-?) 
*~Friday, January 7~*
*Marysr* (Jan 7/C-Section Jan 1 :pink:) | *AndyyMay* (Jan 7 :pink:) 

*~Sunday, January 9~* 
*MrsMurphy2Be* (Jan 9 :pink:) | *Louisechippy* (Jan 9 :pink:) 
*~Tuesday, January 11~*
*Sez* (Jan 11 :pink:) | *Despereaux* (Jan 11 :pink:) | *ttcgeordie* (Jan 11 :blue:)
*~Thursday, January 13~*
*Mum2be2011* (Jan 13 :pink:) | *Kazpeza* (Jan 13 :pink:)
*~Friday, January 14~*
*FlatShoes* (Jan 14 :yellow:)
*~Saturday, January 15~*
*Flubdub* (Jan 15 :blue:) | *Emmalouise09* (Jan 15 :pink:) | *Blinkybaby* (Jan 15 :yellow:) | *Abstersmum* (Jan 15 :pink:)


*Due in October 2010*

*Trying4ababy* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born Naturally on November 10, 2010*
*Due Date:* October 24, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Notes:* _(refused induction)_
*Delivery Status:* Born 17 days Past Due Date


*Due in November 2010*

*Autumnbabe* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 12, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 1, 2010, *Sweep:* Nov. 8, *IOL:* Nov. 11, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 11 days Past Due Date
*Marie1337* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 6, 2010 (8lbs 8oz)*
*Due Date:* November 2, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 4 days Past Due Date
*Carlyp1990* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 9, 2010 (8lbs 12oz)*
*Due Date:* November 2, 2010, *Possible IOL:* Nov. 14, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 7 days Past Due Date
*Pandora180* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born by Scheduled C-Section on November 13, 2010 (9lbs 1oz)*
*Due Date:* November 4, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 9 days Past Due Date
*Baba mccarthy* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born by Emergency C-Section on November 9, 2010 (8lbs 8oz)*
*Due Date:* November 4, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 5 days Past Due Date
*Vndeb* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 5, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*lolpants* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 11, 2010 (7lbs 14oz)*
*Due Date:* November 5, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 6 days Past Due Date
*Charlotte-xo* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 8, 2010 (8lbs 15oz)*
*Due Date:* November 5, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 3 days Past Due Date
*Kellycool* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 14, 2010 (9lbs 4oz)*
*Due Date:* November 5, 2010, *Sweep:* Nov. 5, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 9 days Past Due Date
*Shyfox1988* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 11, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 6, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 5 days Past Due Date
*Rowleypolie* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 6, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Chocolate* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 7, 2010 (8lbs)*
*Due Date:* November 6, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 1 day Past Due Date
*Diggydog* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November ?, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown - needs update_
*Baby.no3.due* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*sjb1985* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November ?, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown - needs update_
*SweetFramboiz* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November ?, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown - needs update_
*Stacey01* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Quaizer* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on October 27, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 7, 2010, *IOL:* Oct. 25, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 11 days Before Due Date
*Kitten-B* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 16, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 8, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 8 days Past Due Date
*Eskimobabys* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 11, 2010 (7lbs 6oz)*
*Due Date:* November 9, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 10, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 2 days Past Due Date
*Worrisome* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 9, 2010 (8lbs 5oz)*
*C-Section Date:* November 9, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born on time!
*M Butterfly* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 11, 2010 (6lbs 6oz)*
*Due Date:* November 10, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 1 day Past Due Date
*Babyblue_eyes* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 10, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Angelkatelyn* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 10, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 10, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born on time!
*EverythingXd* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 16, 2010*
*Due Date & Sweep:* November 11, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 5 days Past Due Date
*Emmi26* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 25, 2010 (11lbs 5oz :shock:)*
*Due Date:* November 11, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 26, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 14 days Past Due Date
*Sam292* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 11, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Mamashakesit* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date & Possible IOL:* November 11, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Pixelle* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 3, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 12, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 3, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 9 days Before Due Date
*Charli87* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 14, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 12, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 2 days Past Due Date
*Mommydrgnfly* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 11, 2010*
*Due Date:* November 12, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* Born 1 day Before Due Date
*Prinny* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 13, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
*Chella* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 14, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_]
*MumOfPlenty* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Born on November 25, 2010 (9lbs 12oz)*
*Due Date:* November 14, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 26, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 11 days Past Due Date
*Katstar* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Born on November 25, 2010 (9lbs 4oz)*
*Due Date:* November 14, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 25, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* Born 11 days Past Due Date
*Essjay* - :shrug: _(update needed)_
*Current Status:* ?
*Due Date:* November 16, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Status:* _Unknown_
----------------------------------------------------Below Will Be Updated Soon------------------------------------------------------
*Alena99* *Praying for pink (already have 3 boys), but think it may be blue!*,
*Due Date:* November 16, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Overdue_
*Naturalmystic*,
*Due Date:* November 16, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Overdue_
*Taylor197878*:happydance:*daughter Born November 8th (5lbs 14oz)*:happydance:
*Original Due Date:* November 17, 2010, *Induction Date:* November 7, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Mum to a new _
*Bbyboii*,
*Due Date:* November 17, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Overdue_
*Layneeleigh*:happydance:*daughter Born November 19th (8lbs 4oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 17, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Kerry.*:happydance:*Son Born November 19th (10lbs 5oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 18, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Mystika802*:happydance:*Son Born November 21st*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 18, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Pearlz*,
*Due Date:* November 18, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _2 days to go, excited & nervous, hope she'll be on time._
*Beth8ny*,
*Due Date:* November 18, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Overdue_
*JC12*,
*Due Date:* November 19, 2010, *Sweep Attempted:* Nov 27 (unsuccessful), *Possible IOL:* Nov 30, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Very soon I should have my little boy in my arms_
*Flower*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 12th (6lbs 14oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 19, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Lucy_lu_84*:happydance:*Son Born November 23th (7lbs)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 20, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Sweetthang24*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 21st (7lbs 11oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 20, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _New _
*m4nc3r*,
*Due Date:* November 20, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Overdue_
*OrangeJuice*:happydance:*Daughter Born December 2nd (8lbs 8oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 20, 2010, *IOL:* December 1, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Mum2BeJodi*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 24th*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 21, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Jstarr*:happydance:*Son Born December 5th (7lbs 15oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 22, 2010, *Sweep:* Nov 29 (unsuccessful), *IOL:* Dec 4, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Dollfacee*:happydance:*Son Born November 25th (7lbs 3oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 22, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Jenna700*,
*Due Date:* November 23, 2010, *Sweep Date:* November 29, 2010, *Possible IOL:* December 5, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Ready_
*Scicraft*:happydance:*Son Born December 3rd*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 23, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Phinners*:happydance:*Son Born November 23th*:happydance:
*C-Section Date:* November 23, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Saml1*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 17th (7lbs 6oz)*:happydance:
*Original Due Date:* November 23, 2010, *Induction Date:* November 17, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*EllieBee*,
*Due Date:* November 24, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Ready_
*Bambi1985*:happydance:*Daughter Born December 5th (8lbs 2oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 24, 2010, *Sweep Date:* Nov 30, *IOL:* December 4, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Tigurzeyez2*:happydance:*Son Born November 23rd (7lbs 9oz)*:happydance:
*Approximate Due Date:* November 24, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Misskat29*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 29th (6lbs 12oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 24, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Marinewife101*:happydance:*Son Born November 17th (8lbs 12oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 24, 2010, *Induction date*: November 17, 2010 (6am), *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Lorydor*:happydance:*Daughter Born November 19th (7lbs 9oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Mybabyarchie*:happydance:*Son Born November 27th*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Minties*,
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Ready_
*Kizzyboo*:happydance:*Son Born November 29th (8lbs 7oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Keava*,
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Having a Home Birth, don't want induction_
*LoisP*:happydance:*Son Born November 30th (7lbs 5oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Debsbaby*:happydance:*Son Born November 24th*:happydance:
*C-Section Date:* November 26, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Rai*,
*Due Date:* November 26, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Ready! Full Term Baby!_
*Wantabean*:happydance:*Son Born November 18th*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 27, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Gumb69* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Chloe, Born on December 2, 2010 (7lbs - 51cm) after an induction*
*Due Date:* November 27, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Status:* Born 5 days Past Due Date
*B23*:happydance:*Son Born November 27th (6lbs 14oz)*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 28, 2010, *Possible Induction:* November 28, 2010, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Catters*:happydance:*Daughter Born December 2nd*:happydance:
*Due Date:* November 29, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _New _
*Lotti1978*,
*Due Date:* November 29, 2010, *Sweep Date:* December 8, 2010, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Irregular contractions, no change_
*Purplekitty* - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Update Needed*
*Due Date:* November 29, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available.
*Lenka* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Adele was born on December 13, 2010 (8lbs 11oz - 54cm)*
*Due Date:* November 30, 2010, *Sweep(s):* Dec. 7 & 10, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 13 days late.


*Due in December 2010*

*Mummyclo* - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Update Needed!*
*Due Date:* December 1, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Miss.Me* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Dante was born on December 16, 2010 (8lbs)*
*Due Date:* December 1, 2010, *Sweep(s):* Dec. 10 & 14, *IOL:* Dec. 15, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 15 days Past due date.
*Rosanna* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 6, 2010*
*Due Date:* December 1, 2010, *Sweep:* Dec. 3, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 5 days Past Due Date
*ButtonJessie* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Lola Wren was born on December 3 (4lbs 15oz)*
*C-Section Date:* December 2, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 1 day After scheduled C-Section.
*Cotawalls* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on November 21, 2010 (7lbs 3oz)*
*Due Date:* December 3, 2010, *IOL:* Nov. 26 or 27, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before Due Date
*Gemz01* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Ava Elizabeth, was born by emergency C-Section on December 17, 2010 (8lbs 6oz - 17.3in)*
*Due Date:* December 3, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 15, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Rosiered* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on November 22, 2010 (8lbs 13oz)*
*Due Date:* December 4, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before Due Date
*Farie* ~ (1st Time Mummy!) - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Update Needed.*
*Due Date:* December 4, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*DivaSatanica* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Bruce was born on December 7, 2010 (8lbs 1oz)*
*Due Date:* December 4, 2010, *Sweep:* Nov. 29, *Gel:* Dec. 6, *IOL:* Dec. 7, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 3 days Past Due Date
*Surreal* ~ (First Time Mommy! :)) - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Elijah was born on December 14, 2010 (8lbs 1oz)*
*Due Date:* December 6, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 8 days Past due date.
*Raspberries* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on November 27, 2010 (8lbs 6oz).*
*Due Date:* December 7, 2010, *Possible IOL:* November 26, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before Due Date
*OgRe_BaBiEs* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Seren, was born on December 19, 2010 (10lbs 3oz)*
*Due Date:* December 7, 2010, *Sweep(s):* Dec. 9 (unsuccessful) & Dec. 16, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 19, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 12 days late.
*November1984* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on December 8, 2010 (8lbs)*
*C-Section Date:* December 8, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born on time!
*Caitlin.* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Hayley, was born by C-Section on December 12, 2010 (7lbs 2oz - 20in")*
*Due Date:* December 8, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 13, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 4 days past due date.
*Calliebaby* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Hopefully not waiting much passed 12-09-10 lol :)*
*Due Date:* December 9, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Crythreetears* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Shaun, was born on December 10, 2010 (6lbs 14oz)*
*Due Date:* December 9, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 1 day Past Due Date
*Redheadinlove* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Blake, was born via C-Section on December 6, 2010 (6lbs 6oz)*
*Due Date:* December 9, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Smam* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Overdue*
*Due Date:* December 10, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Hel_5* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Emma, was born on December 10, 2010 (7lbs)*
*Due Date:* December 10, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Born on Time!!.
*Vicwick* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Charlie, was born on December 11, 2010 (9lbs 4oz)*
*Due Date:* December 12, 2010, *Sweep:* Dec. 16, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 1 day before Due Date
*Hmu04146* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Gregor, Born on December 4, 2010 (6lbs 13oz)*
*Due Date:* December 12, 2010, *Sweep:* Nov. 25, *IOL:* Dec. 3, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 8 days Before Due Date
*FLU77ERBYE* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Jorja Louise was born on December 16, 2010 (8lbs 11oz)*
*Due Date:* December 12, 2010, *Sweep:* Dec. 9, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 4 days late.
*KellyC75* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was Born on December 6, 2010 by Elective C-Section*
*Due Date:* December 13, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 7 days Before Due Date
*Thrussell* - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Update Needed!*
*Due Date:* December 14, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 3, *Team:* :yellow: _(hoping for blue)_
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Melsie* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 20, 2010*
*Due Date:* December 15, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 5 days late.
*Solei* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on November 30, 2010 (6lbs 15oz)*
*Due Date:* December 15, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before Due Date
*Starmie* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son William, was born on December 23, 2010 (7lbs) by emergency C-Section*
*Due Date:* December 15, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 8 days late.
*Sglascoe* - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Update Needed!*
*Due Date:* December 17, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 3, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*CeriB* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Erin Scarlet, was born on December 22, 2010*
*Due Date:* December 17, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 5 days late.
*Angelic_One* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Emily Judith, was born on December 23, 2010 (8lbs 1oz)*
*Due Date:* December 17, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 22, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Zoe87* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Overdue*
*Due Date:* December 17, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*l1l_miss_dani* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Zachary was born on December 14, 2010 by Scheduled C-Section (8lbs 15oz)*
*Original Due Date:* December 18, 2010, *C-Section Date:* Dec. 14, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born on the scheduled date, 4 days before original due date.
*Eastonm2b* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Overdue*
*Due Date:* December 19, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Roxie78* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on November 22, 2010 (5lbs 9oz)*
*Due Date:* December 19, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before Due Date.
*Sossypops* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Overdue*
*Due Date:* December 19, 2010, *IOL Date:* Dec. 31, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Mama1985* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Cameron, was born on December 30, 2010 (6lbs 11oz)*
*Due Date:* December 20, 2010, *Sweep(s):* Dec. 22 (failed) & 27, *IOL:* Dec. 30, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Rjb* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Adelaide was born on December 14, 2010 by scheduled C-section (7lbs 2oz)*
*Original Due Date:* December 21, 2010, *C-Section:* Dec. 14, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born on the scheduled date.
*Mommy2Kian* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Sian Holly, was born on December 13, 2010 (7lbs 13oz) by Emergency C-Section*
*Due Date:* December 21, 2010, *C-Section Date:* Dec. 15, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 2 days before her scheduled date.
*Mayb_baby* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* December 21, 2010, *Sweep:* Dec. 20, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*ShelbyLee* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 21, 2010 (7lbs 20oz - 21.5in")*
*Early Induction Date:* December 21, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born same day as induction.
*Luzelle* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Barry, was born by emergency C-Section on December 22, 2010 (9lbs 3oz - 55cm)*
*Due Date:* December 21, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Heyluu* - :shrug:
*Current Status:* *Still waiting for my little girl to arrive.*
*Due Date:* December 22, 2010, *Sweep:* Dec. 13, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Butterfly2* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* December 24, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Hodbert* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born by C-Section on December ??, 2010 (7lbs 4oz)*
*Due Date:* December 24, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 17, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born by C-Section ? days early.
*Faffalina* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* December 24, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Wishingforbub* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Noah, was born on December 8, 2010 (3.07kg - 50cm)*
*Original Due Date:* December 24, 2010, *C-Section Date:* December 8, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born on time!
*Newmummy_tobe* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* December 25, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*xnmd1* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on December 4, 2010 (6lbs 1oz)*
*Due Date:* December 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 21 days Before Due Date
*Crazy84* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 7, 2010*
*Due Date:* December 25, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days early.
*Kattsmiles* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Caden was born on December 9, 2010 (6lbs 14oz - 19in)*
*Due Date:* December 25, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 16 days early
*EffyKat* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on December 16, 2010 (6lbs 13oz)*
*Due Date:* December 26, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* born 10 days early
*Vixen_17* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Evelyn Grace, was born on December 24, 2010 (8lbs 11oz)*
*Due Date:* December 26, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*StarTX* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* December 27, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*EmyDra* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date & IOL Date:* December 28, 2010, *Sweep (unsuccessful):* Dec. ??, *IOL:* Dec. 28, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Babyplease81* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 26, 2010 (5lbs 15oz - 19.5in)*
*Due Date:* December 28, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 2 days early.
*Dollyminxture* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *_Hoping he may be a little early, as he is measuring quite big _*
*Due Date:* December 28, 2010, *Sweep:* Jan. 4, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Babawishes* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Raith, was born naturally on December 27, 2010 (7lbs 12oz)*
*Due Date:* December 29, 2010, *IOL:* Dec. 27 (possibly earlier), *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Mintey21* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* December 30, 2010, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Mommy_To_7* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Jaxson Maurice, was born on December 21, 2010*
*Due Date:* December 30, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Sgordon* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 27, 2010 (7lbs 13oz)*
*Due Date:* December 31, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Babycakes82* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* December 31, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*LuckyStarr* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* December 31, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.

*Due in January 2011*

*Angelblue* - :baby:x2
*Current Status:* *Identical Twin Daughters born on November 5, 2010*
*Original Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *Scheduled C-Section Date:* Nov. 5, 2010, *Team:* :pink::pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Tilliepink* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born via C-Section on December 21, 2010 (7lbs 10oz - 21in)*
*Original Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *C-Section Date:* Dec. 21, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Justthestart* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*WanaBaba* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Sandie_Cali* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready - on disability with preterm labour/modified bedrest*
*Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Sar35* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born via emergency C-Section on December 1, 2010 (6lbs 5oz)*
*Due Date:* January 1, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*22jew* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter was born on December 29, 2010 (6lbs 15oz)*
*Due Date:* January 2, 2011, *IOL:* Dec. 29, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Tanara* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 2, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Rocksy2185* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 2, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Smiffy85* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready - I am officially overdue now! 40 +1! C'mon bean get a move on!!!!*
*Due Date:* January 3, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Forget me not* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 3, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Samaraj* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 3, 2011, *Sweep:* Dec. 29, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*jmbbf* - :angel:
*Current Status:* **
*Due Date:* January 4, 2011, *Scheduled C-Section Date:* December 1, 2010, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Pinkie77* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready - Hoping for a home birth!*
*Due Date:* January 5, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Furr76* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 5, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Noodlejuice* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 5, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*MommyB* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 6, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*BackToBasics* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 6, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Milamummy* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Impatiently Waiting :haha:*
*Due Date:* January 6, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Jessabella* (first time mum of miracle baby) - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Olivia Marcella, was born on December 27, 2010*
*Original Due Date:* January 6, 2011, *Possible IOL:* Dec. 16, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Marysr* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Original Due Date:* January 7, 2011, *Scheduled C-Section Date:* Jan. 1, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*AndyyMay* (first time mum!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 7, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*MrsMurphy2Be* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 9, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Neko* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Daughter Avery Elizabeth, was born on December 30, 2010 (7lbs 11oz - 20.5in)*
*Original Due Date:* January 9, 2011, *IOL Date:* Dec. 30, 2010, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Louisechippy* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready - will not go past due date due to GD and group b strep xx*
*Due Date:* January 9, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Sez* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 11, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Despereaux* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 11, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*ttcgeordie* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Very Ready all ready*
*Due Date:* January 11, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Mum2be2011* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 13, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Kazpeza* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 13, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*FlatShoes* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 14, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Flubdub* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 15, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Emmalouise09* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 15, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Blinkybaby* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 15, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Abstersmum* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 15, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*JaymeeBee* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & in the early stages of labour (as of Jan 5) - Come on Peyton!!!*
*Original Due Date:* January 16, 2011, *IOL Date:* Jan. 6, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Beccybobeccy* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Full Term & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 16, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*~TLC~* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 16, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Kezia* (first time mummy!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 16, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Memes12* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 17, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Stacie-leigh* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 17, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Becky123* - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son Owen Rhys, was born via C-Section on December 24, 2010 (5lbs 8oz)*
*Due Date:* January 17, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* .
*Blondie007* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Full Term & Ready*
*Due Date:* January 18, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Emilyp83* (First Time Mummy!) - :baby:
*Current Status:* *Son was born on December 7, 2010 (5lbs 4oz)*
*Due Date:* January 18, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Born 42 days early. 
*MrsMcT* (1st time mummy) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 19, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Manda22* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 19, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Greta Chick* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Full Term & Waiting - booked in at the birth centre but have a homebirth booked as back-up*
*Due Date:* January 19, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Disneydancr* (first time mommy!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 19, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Reds05* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 20, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Cyclura* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant and feel like a whale :haha:*
*Due Date:* January 20, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Natasha87* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 21, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*xxShonaxx* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 21, 2011, *Team:* :yellow: 
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Sugarwag* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 21, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Mrs_Park* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 23, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Peachypoo* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 23, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Playgirl666* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 23, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Shellyhunny* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 23, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Peonies* (first time mummy!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 24, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Iheartarnie* (first time mummy!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 24, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Londoncharles* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Original Due Date:* January 24, 2011, *Scheduled C-Section Date:* Jan. 18, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Kerry1904* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 25, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Wewantourmush* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 25, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*LilLil* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 25, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Bekki_d18* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 26, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*GemmaLeanne* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 28, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Meg79* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 28, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Vanilla87* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 29, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Shauna19* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 29, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.
*Whoops* (first baby!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* *Pregnant & Waiting*
*Due Date:* January 29, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Available Yet.


*Due in February 2011*

*KitKatBit*,
*Due Date:* February 2, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Wiiwidow*,
*Due Date:* February 2, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Austinsmom*,
*Due Date:* February 3, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Rachael872211*,
*Due Date:* February 3, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Franki83*,
*Due Date:* February 3, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & getting really impatient, lol_
*Lauram_92* First Baby!,
*Due Date:* February 3, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Mum to be x*,
*Due Date:* February 4, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*PaiytonsMummy*,
*Due Date:* February 5, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Jewel02* *First Baby!*,
*Due Date:* February 6, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*SIEGAL* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* February 7, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Momsosick*,
*Due Date:* February 7, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Ginny*,
*Due Date:* February 7, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Minkymoo*,
*Due Date:* February 7, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Wish2bmama*,
*Due Date:* February 8, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Eclipse*,
*Original Due Date:* February 8, 2011, *C-Section Date*: TBA, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Emmie M*,
*Due Date:* February 9, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Alocin22* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Original Due Date:* February 10, 2011, *IOL Date:* January 27, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Crazyguider* *First Baby!*,
*Due Date:* February 10, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Carmyz*,
*Due Date:* February 10, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Louppey*,
*Due Date:* February 11, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Ley*,
*Due Date:* February 12, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Minnie_me* *First Time Mum, pretty clueless :haha:!*
*Due Date:* February 12, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Stacyluvya*,
*Due Date:* February 13, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Mherkes* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _* Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* February 13, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Lilangele* - :baby:
*Current Status:* _*Son Maxime was born on December 12, 2010 (@ 30weeks)*_
*Due Date:* February 14, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Born days Before due date.
*Tricolori*,
*Due Date:* February 14, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Shelleyzeus*,
*Due Date:* February 15, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Virginia*,
*Due Date:* February 15, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Angel_dust*,
*Due Date:* February 15, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Dizzyisacow*,
*Due Date:* February 16, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Nanitchi* *1st Time Mommy!*,
*Due Date:* February 16, 2011, *Team:* :pink:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Emmamc28*,
*Due Date:* February 19, 2011, *Team:* :blue:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Kitten596* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _* Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* February 20, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Storm7* *First Time Mummy!*,
*Due Date:* February 21, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Marlarky* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Bed Rest until 36/37 weeks due to possible preterm labour risk*_
*Due Date:* February 22, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Goddess25*,
*Due Date:* February 28, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:, *Current Status:* _Pregnant & Waiting_
*Mariposa31* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _* Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* February 28, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 


*Due in March 2011*

*InvisibleRain* (1st Time Mommy!) - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 1, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Tanikit* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Original Due Date:* March 2, 2011, *Possible C-Section or Induction Date:* TBA, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Pippasdvision* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 2, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available. 
*Cryingtrying* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 3, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Readynwilling* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 3, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*MumtoJ* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 5, 2011, *Team:* :blue:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Donna-c-86* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Original Due Date:* March 5, 2011, *C-Section Date:* March 1, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Chantibug* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 6, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Tickledpink* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 16, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Rockabillymom* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 16, 2011, *Team:* :pink:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.
*Lady-K* - :coffee:
*Current Status:* _*Pregnant & Waiting*_
*Due Date:* March 18, 2011, *Team:* :yellow:
*Delivery Notes:* Not Yet Available.


----------



## Newmummy_tobe

due date = 25th december 2010
team = Pink


----------



## baby.no3.due

Due Date: november the 7th, 2011, Team blue, Status: Pregnant & Waiting


----------



## jstarr

due 22nd, blue bump :)


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Due 21st december but having c-section around the 15th december team :pink:


----------



## justthestart

Due date 1st jan 2011 team= pink


----------



## crazy84

Due Date- 12-25-10
Team- pink
great idea on the thread!! :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Looks like two ladies are due on Christmas Day, that would be the ultimate Christmas Gift :)


----------



## Wantabean

yay for these threads!!! im team blue :happydance: and due 27th Nov!! holy smokes thats this month lol yeeeehaw!! xxxx


----------



## kattsmiles

*Due*: December 25th (another Christmas baby!)
I'm being induced early for medical reasons but I won't be able to get a date for a few more weeks.
*Team*: Blue


:happydance:


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Due december 18th :) blue belly bean


----------



## baba mccarthy

First time mummy!

Due : Novemeber 4th!! woop woop cant wait!

Team PINK

status - pregnant and waiting!


----------



## Butterfly2

due date 24th december 
team yellow

xx


----------



## Pixelle

Due date: Was 12th November but being induced on Wednesday (3rd)!!!
Team blue :D


----------



## sgordon

Due: Dec 31st! 
Team: pink!


----------



## sglascoe

hi:flower:

I am sooo waiting:coffee:

i am due a little boy on the 17.12.10, but being induced the 3rd dec:happydance:

so pleaseee add me...


----------



## mummyclo

Due Date: 1st December
Team: Blue
:)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Due Date: 16th January 
Team YELLOW!


----------



## beccybobeccy

by the way... love the thread - will make it so much easier to track everyone - don't want to miss any birth announcements!! xx


----------



## Catters

GREAT IDEA, JaymeeBee! :hugs: 

Due: Nov. 29th
Team: Pink


----------



## JC12

Due Date 19 November Team Blue :happydance:


----------



## vndeb

Due date 5th nov
team yellow


----------



## sez

Great idea! I love this! :)

Sez,
Due Date: January 11, 2011, Team: Pink, Current Status: Pregnant & Waiting


----------



## Wantabean

so how is everyone coping with the wait? i am sooo fed up!!! lol xxx


----------



## manda22

I am due 1/19/11 with a baby girl:)!


----------



## Vanilla77

Please add me. I'm due 29 jan. Team pink


----------



## Natasha87

Due 21st Jan (csec date confirmed soon!) team pink!!! 

Great thread Hun! Xxxx


----------



## Prinny

Due Date - November 13th 2010! On team yellow!..x


----------



## EllieBee

What a good idea :)

I'm due 24th November - a girl this time :)


----------



## mommyB

I am due January 6th, with a little boy! :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wantabean said:


> so how is everyone coping with the wait? i am sooo fed up!!! lol xxx

I'm getting anxious, especially now that we have started buying stuff and getting ready.


----------



## gumb69

Due date: 27th November. Team Yellow: status: pregnant and waiting and waiting and waiting xx


----------



## Kitten-B

Great idea, I love it!

Due: 8 Nov
Team: yellow

No signs yet at all :(


----------



## vicwick

Love these threads

Due date: 12th Dec Team Blue


----------



## misskat29

Due date 24th Nov
Team Pink


----------



## mrs_park

I'm due 23rd Jan
Team blue!!!!!!


----------



## Marysr

Due - January 7
C-section scheduled - January 1
Team: Pink!

:)


----------



## DivaSatanica

Due date: December 4
Team: blue
Status: pregnant & waiting


----------



## Neko

Due January 9th, Team Pink

Will be induced at 38 weeks due to Lovenox injections.


----------



## calliebaby

Due: December 9th
Team: Blue
Status: Hopefully not waiting much passed 12-09-10 lol:haha:


----------



## 22jew

Due date: January 2nd 
Team: Pink :pink:
Status: Pregnant and Waiting :flower:


----------



## StarTX

Due date: December 27
Team Blue
Status: Pregnant and Waiting


----------



## memes12

Pregnant and waiting. Due January 17th and team pink!


----------



## Surreal

Love this idea, Jaymeebee! :D

Due: December 6th
Team: Blue
Status: Pregnant and waiting -- first time mommy! :D


----------



## Eskimobabys

Due: November 9th 
Team: Pink!
Status: pregnant and ready


----------



## lorydor

Due Date~ 25th November
Team ~ Pink
Status ~ pregnant and waiting


----------



## LoisP

Team Blue :blue: Due November 25th, so pregnant and waiting :)


----------



## thrussell

due 14 dec 2010 indeuce date 3rd dec 2010 team ???? but hope its blue lol


----------



## baba mccarthy

arrrrrrrhhhhhhhh im so excited im in red!!!! woop woop! ive never felt so excited and so nervous all at once!


----------



## JaymeeBee

baba mccarthy said:


> arrrrrrrhhhhhhhh im so excited im in red!!!! woop woop! ive never felt so excited and so nervous all at once!

Good Luck! I'm excited for you too.


----------



## SweetFramboiz

Due date: 7th of november
Team blue :blue:
Status: Pregnant and waiting


----------



## JaymeeBee

How are my November Baby Mommas doing? Anyone feeling like it's almost time???


----------



## Marie1337

Due date: November 2...today!
Team: Blue
Status: Pregnant and ready (come on baby!)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Marie1337 said:


> Due date: November 2...today!
> Team: Blue
> Status: Pregnant and ready (come on baby!)

Good Luck Marie!


----------



## ttcgeordie

hi iam on team blue and due 11.1.11 add me add me add me iam pregnant and very ready all ready lol


----------



## Carlyp1990

due - today 2nd November
Team - Pink


----------



## JaymeeBee

Carlyp1990 said:


> due - today 2nd November
> Team - Pink

Good Luck CarlyP!


----------



## stacey01

im due sunday 7th november , team pink :)


----------



## Autumnbabe

Due date: 1st of november
Team pink
Status: Pregnant and ready/overdue

sweep booked for Thursday....
:thumbup:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Autumnbabe said:


> Due date: 1st of november
> Team pink
> Status: Pregnant and ready/overdue
> 
> sweep booked for Thursday....
> :thumbup:

Good luck for Thursday, but hopefully baby comes before then. :)


----------



## shyfox1988

due 6th november 
team pink :pink:

xXx


----------



## Worrisome

Section 9th Nov
Team pink:pink:


----------



## rowleypolie

i am this week!!! 
Nov 6 Baby girl- current status is ready to go! no induction date or sweep date yet but 40wk appointment on friday


----------



## Jenna700

helloooooo 

im due 23rd november & team pink :)

current status: preganant & ready

xxx

p.s. thats well good what uve done...u must have loads of patience lol


----------



## Eskimobabys

rowleypolie said:


> i am this week!!!
> Nov 6 Baby girl- current status is ready to go! no induction date or sweep date yet but 40wk appointment on friday

 my appts Friday too! i'm gonna get my induction date hopefully!:thumbup:


----------



## chocolate

Im due on the 6th and having another little :blue: :thumbup:


----------



## Autumnbabe

JaymeeBee said:


> Autumnbabe said:
> 
> 
> Due date: 1st of november
> Team pink
> Status: Pregnant and ready/overdue
> 
> sweep booked for Thursday....
> :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for Thursday, but hopefully baby comes before then. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! Although i think i may be here for the long haul, trying to think positive but baby just seems too cosy in there - no practice contractions, no pains, baby not even engaged - nada! Watch this space for induction date i think....she says, bouncing on her ball! 

I'll let you know if the sweep does anything too


----------



## Trying4ababy

I was due the 24th of October, I'm team yellow and refusing induction


----------



## rowleypolie

i wonder if i will get an induction date too Eskimos

Thanks so much for this thread JaymeeBee!! feels good to be so close to the end! I have been stalking your blogspot! I had never heard of exomphalos so it was something i wanted to learn more about


----------



## quaizer

Due 7th November with a girl. She was born 27th October after induction of labour on 25th October xx


----------



## M Butterfly

Hi

Due date:10th November
Team Yellow
Status: Pregnant & ready!


----------



## lolpants

Can I join?
Im due Friday (5th) Team pink 
:happydance:

Thank you!

Lol xx


----------



## AndyyMay

Heyyy

First Time Mum!
Due Date ; 7th January 2011
Team ; Pink
Status ; Pregnant and waiting



x


----------



## JaymeeBee

I read somewhere that *Pixelle* has been induced :yipee: I hope that by the end of the day she is holding her baby!

*update: found this thread about what's going on with her.

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/452580-pixelle-being-induced-today-updated-1st-page.html


----------



## kerry1904

Hi

Can I join too please?

Due: Jan 25th
Team: Yellow
Status: pregnant and waiting 

Thanks
Kerry xx


----------



## taylor197878

add me plz if u can im due the 17th of november going in on sunday the 7th to be induced on monday the 8th. 

also having another girl


----------



## FlatShoes

Lovely thread! Yeay!!!

Due 14th Jan - Team Yellow :)


----------



## Babycakes82

Love this!

Due December 31st team :pink:

xxxx


----------



## flubdub

EDD 15/01/11
Team :blue:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Does anyone else have insomnia??? It's like I only get a few hours of sleep a night. My poor LO, hope my being unable to sleep doesn't effect her sleeping patterns.


----------



## EffyKat

May I be added into this section, it looks a lot like fun! 

Due: 26th December 2010. 
Team: Blue :blue:
Pregnant and waiting.


----------



## LoisP

Can you update mine (well for tomorrow but I suppose 1 day won't hurt :haha:)

Pregnant and *ready*! Full term baby! :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

Oh wow! Full term already Lois? Congrats :D


----------



## LoisP

EffyKat said:


> Oh wow! Full term already Lois? Congrats :D

Well, tomorrow hehe, can you tell how excited i am?! lol :haha: xx


----------



## EffyKat

I'd be excited too, I think this Trimester is dragging more than the others did. :) Do you think he'll arrive early?


----------



## LoisP

EffyKat said:


> I'd be excited too, I think this Trimester is dragging more than the others did. :) Do you think he'll arrive early?

Aww I think third tri went so fast! But I only realised how fast it went in the last couple of weeks, before that I was complaining how slow it was going!

I'd be very suprised if he wasn't early. I was told i'd be lucky to go full term, and here I am at 36+6 still cooking him :happydance: Had steriods at 30 weeks to give his lungs a boost because they thought I was in labour back then! So yeah I'm pretty sure he'll be early, will be very shocked if i go overdue! (So will the docs!) 
Not too long for you now aswell :D

x


----------



## bekki_d18

Due Date: 26.1.11
Team: Blue
Status: Pregnant and waiting


----------



## hmu04146

Hehe love this can I join?

Due: December 12th
Team Blue
Pregnant & waiting (impaitently) xxx


----------



## EffyKat

LoisP said:


> EffyKat said:
> 
> 
> I'd be excited too, I think this Trimester is dragging more than the others did. :) Do you think he'll arrive early?
> 
> Aww I think third tri went so fast! But I only realised how fast it went in the last couple of weeks, before that I was complaining how slow it was going!
> 
> I'd be very suprised if he wasn't early. I was told i'd be lucky to go full term, and here I am at 36+6 still cooking him :happydance: Had steriods at 30 weeks to give his lungs a boost because they thought I was in labour back then! So yeah I'm pretty sure he'll be early, will be very shocked if i go overdue! (So will the docs!)
> Not too long for you now aswell :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

Well, I hope he doesn't keep you waiting too long :).

Not long really but it feels as though it's dragging and for some reason I keep fearing that it'll never happen, or something will go wrong, I guess it's just mothers worry huh?
:dohh:


----------



## charlotte-xo

ooh can i be added??

im due friday 5th november 2 days eeeeek!!

with a little boy =)

pregnant and waiting

--x :flow:


----------



## LoisP

Hehe yeah definitely just mother worry :hugs:


----------



## EffyKat

It better be! I've already thought I was in early labour and then he just stopped moving!! He loves to make me panic!


----------



## LoisP

EffyKat said:


> It better be! I've already thought I was in early labour and then he just stopped moving!! He loves to make me panic!

It must be a boy thing, give their mums a panic attack lol


----------



## EffyKat

I believe it is a boy thing. And it doesn't get any easier.


----------



## Shauna19

Due date: January 29
Team: Yellow
Status: Pregnant and Waiting


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Please add me xx

Im due December 12th
Im team pink :) xx


----------



## Mintey21

Hi there, 

Please add me :)

My due date is 30th December, team yellow 

Thanks


----------



## charlotte-xo

:dohh: i meant to put pregnant and ready 
sorry lol!!

--x :flow:

thankyou for adding me =)


----------



## Natasha87

Natasha87 said:


> Due 21st Jan (csec date confirmed soon!) team pink!!!
> 
> Great thread Hun! Xxxx

Ugghhhh! After being to ante natal clinic today, I've been talked out of a section. Xx


----------



## smiffy85

Due: January 3rd
Team: blue
Status: pregnant and waiting

Thanks xx


----------



## sar35

blue bump due 1st JAN but prob sectioned a week before xmas. Pregnant and waiting


----------



## Kellycool

Olla, what an awesome idea..
Due date Nov 5th, team yellow, pregnant and waiting. Sweep booked for 5th, due to emmigrate and leave country on 18th!!!
Lots of hugs to everyone waiting for their babes


----------



## smiffy85

Wow thats wot I call an action plan kellycool!!!! xxx


----------



## Kellycool

smiffy85 said:


> Wow thats wot I call an action plan kellycool!!!! xxx

It seemed a wonderful idea at the time, but then I thought babba would be early.. SIGH, if he/she not here by Monday we have to change tickets :blush:


----------



## baba mccarthy

DUE today - no sign not even one single pain! i have proper princess inside me! x


----------



## lolpants

Update from Nov Sparklers group ... Pixelle had her beautiful baby boy at 10.19pm last night, weighing 7lb 1 oz

:happydance: Go Pixelle!! :happydance:

Lol xx


----------



## beccybobeccy

oooh yay!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Yay Pixelle! Can't wait to see some pics of your handsome little man. :wohoo:


----------



## EffyKat

Congratulations to Pixelle :flower:


----------



## Kerry.

Due: 18th November
Team: :blue:
Status: Pregnant & Waiting


----------



## babyplease81

What a great thread!!!
I'm due December 28th with a :pink:! 

Congrats to all who have had their babies!!!


----------



## hel_5

This is fab,
I'm due 10th December - team yellow - pregnant and waiting!!


----------



## Angelblue

Technically due date is 1/1/11 - but booked in for C-Section 5/11/10 (Tomorrow!) due to complications.

:pink: Identical Twins - Team Pink :pink:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Angelblue said:


> Technically due date is 1/1/11 - but booked in for C-Section 5/11/10 (Tomorrow!) due to complications.
> 
> :pink: Identical Twins - Team Pink :pink:

Good luck for tomorrow :dust:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Update - i was supposed to have my first sweep today (4 days overdue), but opted out after speaking to my midwife as I have no labour symptoms what-so-ever. It is now re-booked for Monday 8th and if nothing happens from that my induction will be booked for Saturday 13th November...... the finale is close approaching! eek


----------



## JaymeeBee

Tomorrow (NOV.5) is going to be a busy day...Good Luck to the ladies having their babies, the ladies reaching their due date and the ones who reach FULL TERM.


----------



## charli87

hey great thread!
im due 12th November on team :yellow: definitely pregnant and ready!! :thumbup:

xx


----------



## EmyDra

Due 28th of December (My ticker is out ) with a :yellow:


----------



## JaymeeBee

*Angelblue* is having her identical twins today! Good Luck *Angelblue*, hope everything goes well! :hugs:


----------



## Carlyp1990

Good luck to angelblue :hugs:

can you update me please - had sweep today (2cm dilated and 50% effaced) if nothing happens then im due for induction 14th nov :D not too long now :D xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Being induced Nov.16th :D


----------



## JaymeeBee

I apologize in advance if updates are a bit late tomorrow (Nov 6.) I have to take my older daughter out of town for her first swimming lesson. When I return later in the afternoon (CST time) I will promptly post any and all updates.

Jaymee XX


----------



## Flower

Ooh I like these threads too! Please can add;

Baby girl due 19th Nov, so full term, ready & waiting

X


----------



## mamashakesit

Due Date: November 11th 2010

Possible Induction: November 11th, 2010 (just worked out to be the same as my due date ;o)

Current Status: Pregnant & Waiting

Team: Yellow!


----------



## sjb1985

Due date 7th November, team pink!


----------



## Angelblue

Hi girls

Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9. 

:cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:


----------



## cotawalls

woohoooo i was added


----------



## JaymeeBee

Angelblue said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Georgia May was born yesterday at 12:09 weighing 3lbs 13oz closely followed by her little sister Evie Grace at 12:10 weighing 2lbs 13.5oz they absolutely beautiful we are on cloud9.
> 
> :cloud9: :baby: :baby: :cloud9:

:wohoo:!


----------



## taylor197878

im in tomorrow for my inducation arghh so nervous but i also cant wait to have it over with.


----------



## Marie1337

Flynn was born on Nov 6th weighing 8 lbs 8 oz. He is amazing.


----------



## Raspberries

Hey, I'm due December 7th with a boy spoke I guess I'm pregnant and waiting :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Marie1337 said:


> Flynn was born on Nov 6th weighing 8 lbs 8 oz. He is amazing.

:yipee:!


----------



## xnmd1

Hi
can you add me on :)
i'm due christmas day and on team blue!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i like this thread its very informative!


----------



## EffyKat

I can't believe I only have 49 days left.
:D I love this thread!


----------



## katstar

i am due 14th nov. Even though i feel i may go over. Team blue.

Congrats to everyone who has given birth already :happydance:


----------



## Trying4ababy

42 weeks today and still no baby


----------



## Jenna700

Trying4ababy said:


> 42 weeks today and still no baby

ooohhh harsh!!! you poor thing!!! are they going to induce u??


----------



## JaymeeBee

Trying4ababy said:


> 42 weeks today and still no baby

:hugs:


----------



## wishingforbub

Oh please add me :) my little boy is due on 24 Dec, but we will be having him via C-section on 8 Dec!! :) yay!
So I am *pregnant and waiting* :)


----------



## Mama1985

Oh yay! please add me too!!!

Baby number 2 *Pregnant and waiting*

Due 20th December! Team blue!


----------



## Trying4ababy

Jenna700 said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> 42 weeks today and still no baby
> 
> ooohhh harsh!!! you poor thing!!! are they going to induce u??Click to expand...

They wanted to at 41 weeks but I am so far refusing induction


----------



## babawishes

add me please....29th dec team blue pregnant and waiting...

thanks xxx


----------



## Diggydog

Hey, 

can i be added? Im due today! 

7th November - Pregnant and ready!

Team blue


----------



## Jenna700

Trying4ababy said:


> Jenna700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> 42 weeks today and still no baby
> 
> ooohhh harsh!!! you poor thing!!! are they going to induce u??Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted to at 41 weeks but I am so far refusing inductionClick to expand...

ooooooo....well gd luck!!!! hope baby comes soon for u xxxx


----------



## Becky123

Can you add me to the list am due jan 17th team blue


----------



## ~TLC~

Add me please!!
Due: January 16th 
Team: Blue


----------



## Eskimobabys

Trying4ababy said:


> Jenna700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> 42 weeks today and still no baby
> 
> ooohhh harsh!!! you poor thing!!! are they going to induce u??Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted to at 41 weeks but I am so far refusing inductionClick to expand...

may i ask how long you'll refuse? seeing as ur 42wks, surely they wont let u go pass 43wks? pass 43wks isnt that when it gets risky? im sending tons of labor dust i hope baby comes soon:dust:


----------



## MrsMcT

Add me please? 1st time Mummy, due 19th January and team pink


----------



## CeriB

And me please :happydance:

Due 17th Dec, team :pink: pregnant and waiting (nearly, nearly ready!)

Thanks :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Trying4ababy said:


> Jenna700 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> 42 weeks today and still no baby
> 
> ooohhh harsh!!! you poor thing!!! are they going to induce u??Click to expand...
> 
> They wanted to at 41 weeks but I am so far refusing inductionClick to expand...

Good for you :) it's tough but much better. So long as they keep an eye on babs and make sure the placentre is working well then you'll be fine :)
At my antenatal class we were told we could refuse induction, and that the previous year a baby was born 4 weeks late with absolutely no complications at all. It was a lovely natrual birth.
I hope I have the strength and patience to do what you are doing, it is for the best in my opinion.


----------



## Samaraj

Due: January 3rd
Team: Blue

:D


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck this week ladies!


----------



## shyfox1988

well im now 2 days over due. but lil miss should be here soon, just had stretch and sweep im 2cm's dialated and contractions are getting stronger and longer, water membranes are at bursting point midwife said, so looks like things are definately moving along :happydance: xXx


----------



## JaymeeBee

shyfox1988 said:


> well im now 2 days over due. but lil miss should be here soon, just had stretch and sweep im 2cm's dialated and contractions are getting stronger and longer, water membranes are at bursting point midwife said, so looks like things are definately moving along :happydance: xXx

:happydance:


----------



## katstar

shyfox1988 said:


> well im now 2 days over due. but lil miss should be here soon, just had stretch and sweep im 2cm's dialated and contractions are getting stronger and longer, water membranes are at bursting point midwife said, so looks like things are definately moving along :happydance: xXx

Yey for you :happydance: good luck hunnie x


----------



## Autumnbabe

Update: Had my sweep today, my cervix is still long and closed, so she gave it a good poke around as she said she could just get her finger in the external (lower) end. It wasn't painful at all, but has caused bleeding. Unfortunately it hasn't caused anything else so far and they have booked my induction for this Thursday 11th!! 

Sooner than i thought and not sure if it's because the hospital is quiet or what? Would love for it to happen naturally but I think I would end up 10.5 months pregnant if it was left to my lazy baby, i'm not sure it knows how to get out!??
Thanks Girls x


----------



## Tanara

_Due Date = January 2nd 2011
Team _


----------



## Sandie_Cali

Can you please put me on the post..:flower:

I am due: Jan 1 2011 
Team: Blue
Status: on disability with preterm labor/modified bedrest


----------



## Disneydancr

First time mommy!
Pink Jellybean due January 19 2011


----------



## chella

hey can u add me im due 14th november with a team pink xxx thank u


----------



## BbyBoii

Im due 17th Nov 2010 with a baby boy


----------



## shyfox1988

well all through the night was still getting contractions 6-7 mins apart
but they didnt get any closer together or stronger, this lil miss is being stubborn and dragging things out as long as possible, still getting contractions and they are slowly picking up strength again since sat up so gonna have a good old dance around and wander around to try help things speed up, fingers crossed this girly gets a move on xXx


----------



## louisechippy

due date 9th jan team pink x will not go past due date due to GD and group b strep x x


----------



## JaymeeBee

shyfox1988 said:


> well all through the night was still getting contractions 6-7 mins apart
> but they didnt get any closer together or stronger, this lil miss is being stubborn and dragging things out as long as possible, still getting contractions and they are slowly picking up strength again since sat up so gonna have a good old dance around and wander around to try help things speed up, fingers crossed this girly gets a move on xXx

I have my fingers crossed! Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## angelkatelyn

I posted but it didnt send. Due tomoro 10th team blue  thank u x


----------



## Sam292

Ooh exciting! I'm due 11 the november - blue bump!


----------



## Sam292

I don't know why I typed a random "the" -blame my pregnancy brain!


----------



## peonies

Oo can you add me to the final countdown please?
First time mummy!
Due 24th January
Team pink :flower:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Due Novemeber 20th ...having a boy


----------



## babyblue_eyes

*Hey ladies,

status:- Pregnant & waiting!!*:coffee:
Due tomorrow 10th nov team :blue: 



Good luck to all you due this month
:hug:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wowzers...November is a busy month for babies!

Good Luck Ladies, I'm hoping to see some birth updates soon :yipee:


----------



## EverythingXd

Found this thread just in time... I'm due in 2 days time, Thurs 11th Nov. I'm team yellow :cloud9: and I've got a sweep booked for my due date!


----------



## EmyDra

Fingers crossed for Worrisome :D, hope all goes well and she gets her little girl safely x


----------



## Eskimobabys

can you change mine im being induced tomorrow.(nov.10th)


----------



## Disneydancr

aw eskimo! best of luck!


----------



## layneeleigh

Due Nov 17th
Team pink!


----------



## Eskimobabys

Disneydancr said:


> aw eskimo! best of luck!

thanks im nervous! :wacko:


----------



## wishingforbub

good luck eskimo :) xxxx


----------



## Essjay

Due date nov 16th team blue!


----------



## Eskimobabys

wishingforbub said:


> good luck eskimo :) xxxx

thanks i need it!


----------



## wishingforbub

Aw eskimo you will be fine :) and your little princess will be here before you know it !! :flower:


----------



## Disneydancr

You'll be great! Make sure and keep us all updated. Pics especially! Lots of good thoughts being sent your way!


----------



## JaymeeBee

How is everyone feeling???


----------



## Vixen_17

Hi all, we're on team pink and she's due on 26 December 2010.. hoping she comes a little early!


----------



## charli87

not having a good one at all today :( found out i wont get a sweep until im 41wk 4d not happy as i'll be induced the following day if it doesnt work which means i wont be able to be at the birthing unit :( but stuck on the ward instead.


----------



## JaymeeBee

charli87 said:


> not having a good one at all today :( found out i wont get a sweep until im 41wk 4d not happy as i'll be induced the following day if it doesnt work which means i wont be able to be at the birthing unit :( but stuck on the ward instead.

:hugs:


----------



## shyfox1988

Hi all 
my lil Emily sapphire gracelynn (+my surname) was born 5 days late at 1.26am 11/11/2010,
will fill you in on more details later and birth story and piccys, once had some rest xXx


----------



## SweetFramboiz

:coffee: Still waiting for baby


----------



## JaymeeBee

SweetFramboiz said:


> :coffee: Still waiting for baby

:hugs:


----------



## Beth8ny

Hi. Please can you add me. Im due November 18th and on team yellow
Thanks x


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi! I'm due Feb 8th on team :blue: :happydance:

Congrats to all those who have little ones!

xx


----------



## KitKatBit

Hi,

this is a great thread! It must take some maintaining - well done you! I can barely get it together to type a one sentence post!!

As you're including Feb babies now can you add me please?

Due Feb 2nd, team :yellow: :D


----------



## baba mccarthy

very quickly - had my baby girl!9th november 10.21 pm by emergency c section will update with story asap = shes beautiful and called Athena McCarthy xxx weighed 8lb8oz


----------



## austinsmom

yeah, feb baby's are included!

Due: Feb 3rd
Team: Pink!
Stat: Preg & waiting ;)

Thanks!


----------



## furr76

Hi can I join in please :)

I'm due on 5th Jan 2011 and team blue xx


----------



## angelkatelyn

Hey jaymeebee thanks for the update and congratulations  this thread must keep u on ur toes lol x


----------



## wiiwidow

Hi Jaymeebee - wow this is great! :thumbup:

Can I be included please:
Due: Feb 2nd
Team: Blue :baby:
Stat: Preg & waiting 

Thanks :) xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

angelkatelyn said:


> Hey jaymeebee thanks for the update and congratulations  this thread must keep u on ur toes lol x

LOL I really don't mind because it gives me something to do :) The doctor has me off work and on bed rest...so my days can get pretty boring sometimes.


----------



## Stacyluvya

Hi :) I would love to be added too!

I'm due 13 February & in team pink! X


----------



## CaptainMummy

Due Date - Jan 9th 2011

Team - :pink:


----------



## Reds05

Due date = Jan 20th 2011
Team = :yellow:


----------



## GemmaLeanne

due jan 28th :) team pink x


----------



## sugarwag

I'm due Jan 21st and I'm team pink :) xxxxx


----------



## playgirl666

due date january 23rd and team blue


----------



## crazyguider

Can I be added 
feb 10th team
pink first baby 
pregnant and waiting


----------



## lolpants

update - had my baby this morning
Phoebe Isobela, born at 4.43am in 1 push! Weighing 7lb14 :happydance:

Thanks!

Lol xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

lolpants said:


> update - had my baby this morning
> Phoebe Isobela, born at 4.43am in 1 push! Weighing 7lb14 :happydance:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lol xx

Yay Congrats :yipee:

1 Push! That's amazing


----------



## PaiytonsMummy

can i be added please, due on 5th feb on team blue!!!! Thanks


----------



## xxshonaxx

can i be added too please :flower:
due jan 21st :happydance:
wont know what team until the 23rd of november :baby:


----------



## LilLil

Can you add me please!

Due date Jan 25th 2011

team:pink: xxx


----------



## Samemka

Pregnant & Ready: Induction date 17th November (EDD 23rd) :pink:

LOVE this thread!!


----------



## cyclura

oh this is great, can I join :blush: I am team blue and due 20th Jan current status pregnant and feel like a whale :haha:


----------



## minkymoo

me me me me

Due 7th Feb

Pregnant and Waiting

Team Pink

Thanks honey xxx


----------



## rachael872211

Due Feb 3rd - Pregnant and waiting..............oh and expecting a boy. x


----------



## Wewantourmush

Im team blue and due the 25th january if you culd add me please!! :)


----------



## rai

Please add me:

Due Date: November 26, 2010, Team: YELLOW , Current Status: Pregnant & Ready! Full Term Baby!


----------



## Peachypoo

oh oh i wana join.... 
Pink bump due 23rd January....


----------



## jessabella

ooo okay...
Pink bump due 6 Jan..but may be induced on 18 Dec. FIRST TIME MUM w/ miracle baby!!


----------



## pandora180

Was due Nov. 4th :/ It's a little boy. I'm soooo pregant and overdue :wacko: Also, first time mother.


----------



## Disneydancr

Eskimobabys had her baby!!!
Emmalina Rose was born on 11/11/2010 @ 11:27 a.m. weighing 7lbs 6oz.
(copied a pasted from another thread)


----------



## crythreetears

Due on Dec 9th, blue team


----------



## lilangele

*Due:* Feb 14th,2011
*Team:* :blue:
*Status: *Pregnant & Waiting.


----------



## shellyhunny

Due 23/01/11
Team yellow


----------



## Mum2BeJodi

can you add me to the list... I'm due on the 21st of november with a baby girl


----------



## Mummy to be x

Due 4th Feb team pink :D


----------



## m4nc3r

How have I not seen this before?
Add me please?

Due Nov. 20th Team Bluee =)


----------



## lauram_92

Can you add me please?
I am due February the 3rd, with my first, a little boy :blue:


----------



## Louppey

Hello :wave:

Can I please be added to the February babies!!

I'm due 11th February, and i'm team yellow :yellow:

Thank you Jaymeebee :flower:


----------



## mum2be2011

can you add me to the list please ... I'm due on the 13th January. Team :pink:


----------



## dizzyisacow

due february 16 team blue pregnant and waiting


----------



## kazpeza

due date = 13th January 2011
team = Pink


----------



## meg79

I need adding too please...!

Still pregnant
Team :blue:
Due 28th Jan!!

Thank you!!
xx


----------



## roxie78

due date 19th December
team pink
waiting.....


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies!

I had a bit of a rough night so I apologize for not updating sooner.

How are you gals feeling today? It's cold here in Northern Ontario, Canada, but we STILL have no snow! It actually rained here yesterday...in NOVEMBER...freaky.

anyways :hugs: to All.


----------



## meg79

I've just read your recent posts, hope you get better or get checked out hun xx


----------



## jmbbf

i need adding too please
TEAM BLUE
original DD 4th Jan. being induced 15th Dec-Diabetic mummy.


----------



## Ley

Would you mind adding me too please??

Due Feb 12th 2011 team :pink: pregnant and waiting.

Thanks very much xx


----------



## milamummy

Hi hunny..you feeling any better today?:hugs: Its raining and cold here too..I wish it would hurry up and snow:happydance:


----------



## ginny

Hi,
Due: 7th Feb
Team Blue!


----------



## katstar

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I had a bit of a rough night so I apologize for not updating sooner.
> 
> How are you gals feeling today? It's cold here in Northern Ontario, Canada, but we STILL have no snow! It actually rained here yesterday...in NOVEMBER...freaky.
> 
> anyways :hugs: to All.


Good morning hun. We are having gales and rain here in the uk and yes its cold. We do choose to have babies at the coldest time of the year :haha: no wonder they want to stay in there.


----------



## rocksy2185

Helllooooo...

Due Date 2nd January
Team Pink!!! 
Pregnant and waiting


----------



## JaymeeBee

katstar said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning Ladies!
> 
> I had a bit of a rough night so I apologize for not updating sooner.
> 
> How are you gals feeling today? It's cold here in Northern Ontario, Canada, but we STILL have no snow! It actually rained here yesterday...in NOVEMBER...freaky.
> 
> anyways :hugs: to All.
> 
> 
> Good morning hun. We are having gales and rain here in the uk and yes its cold. We do choose to have babies at the coldest time of the year :haha: no wonder they want to stay in there.Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## stacie-leigh

My baby is due 17th January ( the day after my birthday :happydance: ) I'm on team pink x


----------



## BackToBasics

*Due Date:* _06 January 2011_
*Team:* :blue:
:D


----------



## Noodlejuice

Due 5th Jan, team blue! Love to see who's due when!


----------



## Melsie

Due: 15 December 2010
Team: Pink :happydance:


----------



## Gemz01

Helllooooo... :)

Due Date : 3rd Dec 2010
Team Pink!!!
Pregnant and waiting


----------



## marinewife101

Hello =) my due date is November 24th but i am being induced November 17th 6am =) and its a boy


----------



## Franki83

Hi all, thought i would add myself to this thread too,
pregnant and feeling really fat with number 3
Team blue, baby Benjamin
Due supposedly 3rd feb... but usually i go early, countdown anywhere from mid Jan for me
Getting really impatient, lol
Fed up of terrible weather!!!! atleast gales seem to have dropped here a little bit, my wheelie bin was dancing in the garden last night!


----------



## pandora180

C-section scheduled for tomorrow morning! I'm really nervous, but also very excited I finally get to meet my baby.


----------



## whoops

Hello!

Due date: 29th of January
Team: :pink:
First baby! :D


----------



## rosiered

Pregnant and waiting

Due: Saturday 4th December

Team: Pink


----------



## Minnie_me

Be really pleased if you could add me:

EDD 12 Feb '11

Team pink

First time mum, pretty clueless :haha:

Thanks :flower:


----------



## emilyp83

Hi! Can you add me please.

Due date Jan 18th, team yellow, 1st time mummy, pregnant and waiting (and crossing my legs to keep baby in as long as possible!!)


----------



## Pearlz

My due date's 18th Nov, 5days to go, excited and nervous, hope she'll be on time. 
Team pink. 
Great thread.


----------



## kezia

pregnant and waiting 
due 16th jan 
team yellow 

first time mummy


----------



## Flower

Woo hoo - our princess was born yesterday - 1 week early. Same day labour and home just after midnight - all doing well! Very happy to be home, and our princess is gorgeous!

Born 6.11pm, weight 6lb 14.

Good luck to all you ladies still left to pop XXX


----------



## Disneydancr

Flower said:


> Woo hoo - our princess was born yesterday - 1 week early. Same day labour and home just after midnight - all doing well! Very happy to be home, and our princess is gorgeous!
> 
> Born 6.11pm, weight 6lb 14.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still left to pop XXX

Wow! Home all in the same day! is that typical? Congratulations on your little princess! How exciting!


----------



## Flower

Disneydancr said:


> Flower said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo - our princess was born yesterday - 1 week early. Same day labour and home just after midnight - all doing well! Very happy to be home, and our princess is gorgeous!
> 
> Born 6.11pm, weight 6lb 14.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies still left to pop XXX
> 
> Wow! Home all in the same day! is that typical? Congratulations on your little princess! How exciting!Click to expand...

Thanks DD, yea 2nd baby home in 6 hrs if all goes well, but had to nag MW tho!:happydance:


----------



## chocolate

Hiya, just an update, had my scrummy boy on the 7/11/10 weighing 8 pounds, and is so content, we have named him Jack. Good luck everyone xx
 



Attached Files:







SAM_0430.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Disneydancr

congratulations chocolate!


----------



## mommydrgnfly

Was due Nov 12th.. but had my baby girl Keira Michelle Sharp 11/11/2010 at 12:09pm.. not sure what color team I am/was on. I will leave link for my birth story..

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...aby-keira-michelle-easiest-delivery-ever.html


----------



## JaymeeBee

Sorry the updates have been slow the last few days...I'm still fighting some sort of flu :( 

Congrats to the ladies who have had their babies! I'm busy updating the thread as we speak :yipee:


----------



## Disneydancr

congrats mommydrgnfly!


----------



## WanaBaba

Great thread! 
Due Jan 1st and on team :yellow:


----------



## Iheartarnie

Im due Jan 24th, team yellow! Pregnant and & waiting! And Im a first time mummy! x


----------



## Naturalmystic

Hey great thread

Can you put me down for November 16th and I am currently pregnant and ready and on team :blue:


----------



## eclipse

Due date: February 8, will be updated when I get my c-section date, team pink, pregnant and waiting :)


----------



## jewel02

Sure, why not...due Feb 6th with a little girl, pregnant and waiting for my first baby. :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck this week ladies!


----------



## Trying4ababy

*Update:*

I had a beautiful daughter born on November 10, 2010

I was due October 24th and refused induction and got my natural birth I wanted


----------



## mystika802

Im due this week too....can I be on there? 
Im due with baby boy on Nov 18th


----------



## Disneydancr

Trying4ababy said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I had a beautiful daughter born on November 10, 2010
> 
> I was due October 24th and refused induction and got my natural birth I wanted

Yay!!!! So happy for you!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Trying4ababy said:


> *Update:*
> 
> I had a beautiful daughter born on November 10, 2010
> 
> I was due October 24th and refused induction and got my natural birth I wanted

That's wonderful, Congratulations!:yipee: I was thinking about you and wondering how things were going.


----------



## lilangele

congrats to all who had their babies!


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Baby number 5 due date: November 14th (today)

Pregnant and ready - :yellow:


----------



## LoisP

WAHOOOOO due next week :happydance:


----------



## Kerry.

Woo hoo due on Thursday but no signs of baby coming yet! Grrr. Thought yesterday might have been 'the day' as I had an upset tummy & lost some of, what I thought was the, mucus plug; alas, nothing!

Hoping baby doesn't decide to come late!

Congrats to everyone who's had their baby & good luck to everyone due this week x


----------



## Alena99

Hi. I'm due tomorrow (Tuesday 16th November). Baby no 4 for me. On team yellow :yellow:. Praying for pink (after having 3 boys) but think I'm having another blue !

Pregnant & Ready


----------



## JaymeeBee

LoisP said:


> WAHOOOOO due next week :happydance:

Good Luck!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Has anyone heard from *Autumnbabe*? Wondering if she has had her baby yet, haven't noticed any announcement threads from her. Also *Worrisome*, did she have her C-Section does anybody know.


----------



## kizzyboo

i'm due 25th November :)


----------



## despereaux

my due date is jan 11,2011, team pink:flower:


----------



## Disneydancr

wow depereaux! 11111! lol


----------



## layneeleigh

In early stages of labor!


----------



## JaymeeBee

layneeleigh said:


> In early stages of labor!

:yipee: Good Luck Sweetheart!


----------



## londoncharles

Great Thread Jaymeebee...:happydance: I'm Due Jan.24th but having an C-Section on Jan.18th, i'm on Team Pink...:cloud9:


----------



## Solei

My boy due 15th Dec :thumbup:


----------



## sar35

JaymeeBee said:


> Has anyone heard from *Autumnbabe*? Wondering if she has had her baby yet, haven't noticed any announcement threads from her. Also *Worrisome*, did she have her C-Section does anybody know.

just seen a post from Worrisome and she had a baby girl Millie a week ago, it was in her sig


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats to Worrisome! :yipee:


----------



## SweetFramboiz

Update i am in labour


----------



## shelleyzeus

my girl is due feb 15th


----------



## Autumnbabe

UPDATE.... My gorgeous girl Anna Beth was born on Fri 12th Nov at 2.18pm after an induced & rapid labour. Birth Story to follow but all good! xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Autumnbabe said:


> UPDATE.... My gorgeous girl Anna Beth was born on Fri 12th Nov at 2.18pm after an induced & rapid labour. Birth Story to follow but all good! xxx

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## charlotte-xo

had my beautiful baby boy Alfie Jaxon 8th november weighed 8lb 15oz .......horrendous labour lol...totally worth it...!!
=)

--x

:flow:


----------



## JaymeeBee

charlotte-xo said:


> had my beautiful baby boy Alfie Jaxon 8th november weighed 8lb 15oz .......horrendous labour lol...totally worth it...!!
> =)
> 
> --x
> 
> :flow:

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## Disneydancr

i know she didn't post on this thread, but gemmabee had her baby too.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Disneydancr said:


> i know she didn't post on this thread, but gemmabee had her baby too.

Congrats to her too! :yipee:


----------



## sweetthang24

Can you please add me. 

Due 20th november - pregnant and waiting ( team yellow) 

Thanks xx


----------



## EmyDra

Jaymee you do so much hard work to keep this thread so current.

:hugs: to you! x


----------



## Disneydancr

EmyDra said:


> Jaymee you do so much hard work to keep this thread so current.
> 
> :hugs: to you! x

hear! Hear!! :happydance::happydance: 
she's awesome!


----------



## Autumnbabe

Disneydancr said:


> EmyDra said:
> 
> 
> Jaymee you do so much hard work to keep this thread so current.
> 
> :hugs: to you! x
> 
> hear! Hear!! :happydance::happydance:
> she's awesome!Click to expand...

Yes, it's brilliant! Welldone & thanks x


----------



## JaymeeBee

Thank you for the kind words ladies...it really touched my heart :hugs:


----------



## Autumnbabe

Oh - and here she is at 4 days old, she was 7lbs 14.5oz - I am in love! x
 



Attached Files:







My Gorgeous Girl.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Autumnbabe

Oh - and I have posted my birth story in announcements for anyone interested in an induced birth experience xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

@Autumnbabe,

OMG she is just too precious! and she looks so alert in that photo. You have a very beautiful little girl - Congratulations!


----------



## pandora180

Had my LO on 11/13 via scheduled C-section. He's a healthy, happy little boy and I'm completely in love! He weighed a whopping 9.1lbs!


----------



## Kerry.

D-day tomorrow!!


----------



## Jenna700

EmyDra said:


> Jaymee you do so much hard work to keep this thread so current.
> 
> :hugs: to you! x

completely agree!!! Well done Jaymee xxxxxx:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats to Pandora180! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Kerry. said:


> D-day tomorrow!!

Good Luck tomorrow!:happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Autumnbabe said:


> Oh - and here she is at 4 days old, she was 7lbs 14.5oz - I am in love! x

AWWW!!! Gorgeous! What a face!!! :D


----------



## Angel_dust

Congrats to everyone who has had their babies :happydance: xxx

Could you put me down for 

15th Feb expecting a little boy, pregnant and waiting 

Thankies !! :thumbup:


----------



## Disneydancr

oh, Autumnbabe! She's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Hey hun can you change my thing. :) i was due december 18th but They just scheduled my c section for December 13th today even though my doctor says i am not going to make it that far :)


----------



## dollyminxture

Due 28th December, Team blue, hoping he may be a little early, as he is measuring quite big :)


----------



## tigurzeyez2

I am new to this site. Found it after googling MULTIPLE questions. We are not sure of my exact due date because I didn't start going to the doctor until late. By the last ultra sound I am 39 weeks today with a due date of November 24th!


----------



## JaymeeBee

tigurzeyez2 said:


> I am new to this site. Found it after googling MULTIPLE questions. We are not sure of my exact due date because I didn't start going to the doctor until late. By the last ultra sound I am 39 weeks today with a due date of November 24th!

Congrats! Do you know what you're having or is it going to be a surprise?


----------



## tigurzeyez2

He is a boy . We are naming him Payton Blake


----------



## EmyDra

Welcome to the site, I love it here :D


----------



## JaymeeBee

tigurzeyez2 said:


> He is a boy . We are naming him Payton Blake

That's a great name! I know because we're naming our daughter Peyton Aurora :haha:

Welcome to BnB, you'll meet lots of Great ladies on here.


----------



## tigurzeyez2

HAHA Peyton goes both ways........ Right???? One of my older sons is named Skyler.. He says " Thanks alot mom, you named me a girl name!"


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Thanks JaymeeBee for changing mine hun


----------



## JaymeeBee

tigurzeyez2 said:


> HAHA Peyton goes both ways........ Right???? One of my older sons is named Skyler.. He says " Thanks alot mom, you named me a girl name!"

That's funny. All the Skyler's I know are boys. The only girl Skyler I have ever heard of is Minnie Driver's character from "Good Will Hunting" :shrug:

I guess names don't really have a preference anymore...I used to think names like Lindsay and Laurie were strictly girl names, but since living in this town I have seen more men with those names...it was weird at first, but now I'm used to it.


----------



## JaymeeBee

l1l_miss_dani said:


> Thanks JaymeeBee for changing mine hun

No problem :hugs:


----------



## carmyz

Hi can u please add me :)

due date 10th of feb with a girl. pregnant and waiting.

thanks :)


----------



## Tricolori

Can I be added too?
Due 14th Feb, team yellow :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies! :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

I noticed that there are more than a few ladies who have had their babies already, but forgot to come back and let us know on this thread. :(

A huge Congratulations to ALL the ladies who have had their babies so far! :happydance: I'll update the ones I can find. 

I can't believe it's already the end of November! Christmas is faaaaaast approaching.


----------



## Kerry.

17 hours of contractions later... Still only 2cm dilated. Owwwwwwwww! :(


----------



## charli87

hey
just a really quick message to say that my yellow bump turned out to be pink!
Chloe Amelia was born 14th Nov at 12.41 after a pretty long labour.
Will update better once i have more time as she is keeping me very busy!

Good luck to everyone, due or over due, hope you all have safe pregnancys!

xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

charli87 said:


> hey
> just a really quick message to say that my yellow bump turned out to be pink!
> Chloe Amelia was born 14th Nov at 12.41 after a pretty long labour.
> Will update better once i have more time as she is keeping me very busy!
> 
> Good luck to everyone, due or over due, hope you all have safe pregnancys!
> 
> xxx

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## goddess25

Can I join please... I am due 28 Feb 2011.. i am on team yellow and i guess my status is pregnant and waiting. 

Thanks for doing this... your right I do miss the forums too when we could all update our monthly stats.


----------



## layneeleigh

Congrats Charli87!
I am now on my way out the door to walk my legs off!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Kerry. said:


> 17 hours of contractions later... Still only 2cm dilated. Owwwwwwwww! :(

Just wondering how things are fairing for ya. Hope you don't have to wait too much longer for your LO.


----------



## Kitten-B

Hey everyone!

Just a quick one to say I had my baby - a wee baby boy. He's called Sam and was born on 16 November at 5.26am and he's just perfect (oh dear, feel myself welling up...!)

Will update with proper birth story soon once we catch our breath!

xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Kitten-B said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> Just a quick one to say I had my baby - a wee baby boy. He's called Sam and was born on 16 November at 5.26am and he's just perfect (oh dear, feel myself welling up...!)
> 
> Will update with proper birth story soon once we catch our breath!
> 
> xxx

Huge Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## Carlyp1990

hi ladies, havent been on in a while - been busy with baby katie :) she was born 9th nov 7.24am weighing 8lb 12 :D she is beautiful and we are over the moon :) xx


----------



## JaymeeBee

We're almost at the end of November! I didn't realize how fast November was going.


----------



## marinewife101

michael thomas is here as of nov 17th at 8:27pm 8 lbs 12 oz 19 3/4 inches =)


----------



## JaymeeBee

marinewife101 said:


> michael thomas is here as of nov 17th at 8:27pm 8 lbs 12 oz 19 3/4 inches =)

Thanks for updating!

Congratulations on your new :baby: boy! :yipee:


----------



## LoisP

:yipee: congratulations on your little boy!


----------



## Kerry.

*Update*

Jacob Lucas was born 19th November at 22.34 weighing 10lb 5oz!

Here's my birth story!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Kerry. said:


> *Update*
> 
> Jacob Lucas was born 19th November at 22.34 weighing 10lb 5oz!
> 
> Here's my birth story!

Thank you for Updating!

Congrats on your New Addition! :yipee:


----------



## Kerry.

Thank you :D x


----------



## emmalouise09

*Due: 15th January Pregnant And Waiting With A Little Girl *


----------



## Virginia

Awesome idea for a thread!! I am due in 15 Feb with a :pink:! I am pregnant and waiting...lol.


----------



## Dollfacee

im due tomorrow!! :D


----------



## nanitchi

Please add me :)
I am due in 16 Feb with a girl. Pregnant and waiting - 1st time mommy!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Dollfacee said:


> im due tomorrow!! :D

Yay! Are you having a boy???


----------



## Dollfacee

JaymeeBee said:


> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> im due tomorrow!! :D
> 
> Yay! Are you having a boy???Click to expand...

indeed a little boy :) called alfie..


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hey girlies...it's Jaymee here.

Today is turn over Day, but I'm a wee bit tired. It's 4:00am here in Ontario, Canada...so I'm going to try and get a couple more hours of sleep and I'll update everything in a few hours.

Good Luck to the ladies who are due this week and Congrats to the ladies who have already had their babies.

:hugs: to all my BnB friends


----------



## JaymeeBee

Dollfacee said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dollfacee said:
> 
> 
> im due tomorrow!! :D
> 
> Yay! Are you having a boy???Click to expand...
> 
> indeed a little boy :) called alfie..Click to expand...

Thanks, I kind of figured that, but I was just making sure :) I've been up since 2:00am tossing and turning, so I'm feeling a little duh:dohh: right now LOL.


----------



## JaymeeBee

All Updated!


----------



## Kellycool

Congrats to every9one who had their babies..

I had a beautiful baby boy: Addison Reece. Born 14 November at 19.53 weighing 9lb4oz..

xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Kellycool said:


> Congrats to every9one who had their babies..
> 
> I had a beautiful baby boy: Addison Reece. Born 14 November at 19.53 weighing 9lb4oz..
> 
> xxx

Thank you for updating!

And a huge Congrats on the new baby! :yipee:


----------



## Jenna700

YAY!!!.....iim in the 'ladies that are due this week' column...woop woop!! :happydance:


----------



## EmyDra

Yaaaay!

Congrats :D, babies are amazing! <3


----------



## layneeleigh

Elizabeth Violet born Friday Nov 19th @ 8:39pm weighing 8lbs 4 oz 20 1/2 inches long and very healthy!!!!!
Good luck to the rest of you ladies who are due!


----------



## JaymeeBee

layneeleigh said:


> Elizabeth Violet born Friday Nov 19th @ 8:39pm weighing 8lbs 4 oz 20 1/2 inches long and very healthy!!!!!
> Good luck to the rest of you ladies who are due!

Huge Congrats! :yipee:

I was waiting for your update.


----------



## minties

I'm due this week, I have a strange feeling baby wont arrive until December though!


----------



## purplekitty

im due 29th and no signs off having baba yet .... envious of labour BIG TIME and im desperate for cuddles.... :(


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Pregnant and totally overdue now :yellow: IOL booked for Fri 26th :thumbup:


----------



## Starmie

Can I be added please? :) I'm due on the 15th of December and we're team :blue:. Thanks. x


----------



## Phinners

I'm having my babba tomorrow. Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

purplekitty said:


> im due 29th and no signs off having baba yet .... envious of labour BIG TIME and im desperate for cuddles.... :(

Hi,

Thanks for joining the thread do you know what you're having, or is it going to be a surprise?


----------



## LoisP

Gosh its so weird seeing my name in 'Due this week' :yipee: !!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Phinners said:


> I'm having my babba tomorrow. Eeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!!!!!!

Hi,

Congrats on having your LO tomorrow :yipee:

Do you know what you're having? Also, if you don't mind me asking...what was you original due date?


----------



## Bambi1985

I'm due on the 24th, still no signs yet though, need lots of labour dust to be sent my way!


----------



## Starmie

Thanks for adding me. :flower:


----------



## EverythingXd

I've had my gorgeous baby boy :cloud9: My yellow bump turned blue at 00.05am on Tuesday 16th November... our baby Finlay is almost one week old already!

I'll update my avatar and post my birth story soon x

Good luck and baby dust to all you ladies waiting eagerly for the safe arrival of your little ones :thumbup:


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Many congrats :thumbup::flower::flower::flower::hugs:


----------



## Storm7

First time mummy, 21/2/11, Team yellow.

Congratulations to all the new mummy's!


----------



## tigurzeyez2

My update... I go for amniocentisis at 7 tomorrow morning. IF the babies lungs are ready I go for c-section shortly after.. I do not see WHY they wouldn't be ready..I am 3 almost 40 weeks give or take 2.. WHEW nervous!!


----------



## rosanna

Hello! Can I join please?! 
I'm due 1st Dec and I'm team pink! :)


----------



## debsbaby

I am having my C-Section this Friday the 26th. I am team blue!


----------



## OrangeJuice

I was due saturday 20/11/10 team pink (but being abit cautious) so now Im overdue, buh will update when I do have her LOL


----------



## lorydor

Just a quick update i had my baby on the 19th november at 10:38 weighing 7lb 9oz a really quick labour 1 hour 10 mins


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi all, I'm sitting in a hotel room in the city waiting for my appointment with Peyton's surgeons...I'll update as best I can, but the internet connection is a little bit sketchy here :(

Congrats to the new babies! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Bambi1985 said:


> I'm due on the 24th, still no signs yet though, need lots of labour dust to be sent my way!

Good Luck 

Here's some labour :dust:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Starmie said:


> Thanks for adding me. :flower:

no problem :hugs:


----------



## Jenna700

that looks really, really weird seeing that i am due today!!! No signs watsoeva though :(


----------



## JaymeeBee

All updated!


----------



## tigurzeyez2

i'm in the hospital... going into c-section in 45 minutes!!!


----------



## katstar

hi guys,
Just updating. Still here 9 days overdue. :( 
Booked for induction on 28th but hospital want me in the 26th but there is no room. Will be moved to the 26th if another lady gives birth before her induction. 
Xx


----------



## JC12

just to update you am 4 days overdue :dohh: but ive got a sweep booked friday afternoon and if that doesnt work ive got my consultant appointment next Monday where we'll discussed a date for them to induce me so no matter if my baby wants to be born or not he will / should be by the end of next week lol:happydance::happydance:


----------



## roxie78

Hi, baby Poppy born was 22/11 weighing 5lb 9oz. At 36+1. I got home from hospital tonight but Poppy is in the special care baby unit for now as she was premature but she is doing well and we are looking forward to having her home when she is ready :)


----------



## scicraft

Hi! I'm actually due today, too! My pic and sig say my due date was yesterday (based on an early ultrasound), but it's actually today (based on LMP). Still no signs of labor.


----------



## tigurzeyez2

Baby Peyton Blake arrived at 1:30 pm by c-section! He weighed 7 lbs 9 oz and was 20 inches long. He has dark hair in the back and is nearly bald on the top!! YEAAAA!! Best part, he is completely healthy!!
 



Attached Files:







091.jpg
File size: 37 KB
Views: 10









118.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 8









125.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JaymeeBee

tigurzeyez2 said:


> Baby Peyton Blake arrived at 1:30 pm by c-section! He weighed 7 lbs 9 oz and was 20 inches long. He has dark hair in the back and is nearly bald on the top!! YEAAAA!! Best part, he is completely healthy!!

Congrats on the handsome little man! :yipee:


----------



## Jenna700

blimey.....u updated quickly today jaymee.....well done!!!

ive got a sweep today....so am hoping i will be updating u later with some 'early labour in progress'.....or something like that lol 

congrats to tigurz

xxx


----------



## Dollfacee

Midwife thinks I'm in labour but could be hours before the appears :D!! Contractions regular and very painful.. Cummon little one mummy doesn't want you to be overdue anymore! X


----------



## JaymeeBee

Jenna700 said:


> blimey.....u updated quickly today jaymee.....well done!!!
> 
> ive got a sweep today....so am hoping i will be updating u later with some 'early labour in progress'.....or something like that lol
> 
> congrats to tigurz
> 
> xxx

lol

ya, I was up at 1:00am unable to sleep...so I figured I'd catch up on thread news. 

Good luck today! :happydance:


----------



## tigurzeyez2

Thanx everyone! He just came out of circumsizion surgery... So figured I would see how everyone is while I wait for him to come in my room


----------



## katstar

congrats on the new arrival :happydance:

Thought i would update again. Hospital have brought my induction forward. Tomorrow at 8am :happydance: 25th nov.


----------



## Miss.Me

Can I join? :) 

Due date = 01/12/10

Team = Blue

Status = Ready && Waiting!


----------



## JaymeeBee

katstar said:


> congrats on the new arrival :happydance:
> 
> Thought i would update again. Hospital have brought my induction forward. Tomorrow at 8am :happydance: 25th nov.

Yay! Good Luck Tomorrow :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Miss.Me said:


> Can I join? :)
> 
> Due date = 01/12/10
> 
> Team = Blue
> 
> Status = Ready && Waiting!

Of Course! Welcome to the Count Down, looks like you're getting close.


----------



## Jenna700

well.....midwife couldnt do sweep :( but got another booked for monday....if not then induction on 5th dec

good luck katstar 

xxx


----------



## katstar

JaymeeBee said:


> katstar said:
> 
> 
> congrats on the new arrival :happydance:
> 
> Thought i would update again. Hospital have brought my induction forward. Tomorrow at 8am :happydance: 25th nov.
> 
> Yay! Good Luck Tomorrow :yipee:Click to expand...


Thanks hun. Will keep you all posted. My oh thinks it will take between 24-48 hours :( i hope not lol. xx


----------



## rosanna

thank you for adding me! :)


----------



## Lotti1978

Hi

Due with a girl on 29th nOV XX


----------



## LoisP

:yipee:
wow it's pretty cool it's all boys due today :haha:


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

I had myY baby boy Tuesday 23rd at 6:51 

7llbs, Riley Jackson


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Due 7th Dec. On team Pink. Status Pregnant & waiting

Thanks xxx


----------



## jmbbf

thought i would update again!!! got my c-section booked for next week. il ony be 35 weeks :( baby ryan should be here 1st dec x


----------



## emmamc28

due date 19th feb

team blue

https://lbdm.lilypie.com/bNKS.png


----------



## JaymeeBee

Yay...more babies were born between today & yesterday :yipee:


----------



## keava

Hi Girls
Can i join too please?
Due 25/11/2010
Had sweep today but nothing yet. Fingers crossed Im meant to be having a homebirth and really dnt want to be induced!
And on team yellow!
K x


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Thanks for adding me so quickly xxx


----------



## gumb69

i'm still here holding on!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

OgRe_BaBiEs said:


> Thanks for adding me so quickly xxx

No problem


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck Tomorrow ladies who are due, being induced or begin their labour...can't wait to hear who has their baby next! :happydance:


----------



## Raspberries

Just thought I'd update, waters broke 24th, and getting small pains but if nothing happens I'm getting induced 26th at 3:00pm :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Raspberries said:


> Just thought I'd update, waters broke 24th, and getting small pains but if nothing happens I'm getting induced 26th at 3:00pm :happydance:

Good Luck!


----------



## b23

My little boy is due this Sunday (28th), no sign of him yet! My induction is booked for Sunday should he decide not to arrive by then. Will keep you posted!


----------



## LoisP

(was due yesterday) midwife attempted sweep today but cervix too high :cry:


----------



## JaymeeBee

LoisP said:


> (was due yesterday) midwife attempted sweep today but cervix too high :cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

Cameron john gillies arrived on the 18th, 2 weeks early. spent a week in nicu but got home last night :) xxx


----------



## LoisP

I don't like being overdue :(


----------



## MumOfPlenty

Had my baby girl on Nov 25th at 10.17am, she weighed 9lb 12oz :cloud9:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wantabean said:


> Cameron john gillies arrived on the 18th, 2 weeks early. spent a week in nicu but got home last night :) xxx

Thanks for updating!

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

MumOfPlenty said:


> Had my baby girl on Nov 25th at 10.17am, she weighed 9lb 12oz :cloud9:

Thanks for updating!

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies, it's a beautifully freezing 8:00am here in Ontario...Congrats to all the new babies born this week :yipee:

Tomorrow is ROLLOVER Day and we will be getting into December stats :shock: Wow, time is scooting by fast it seems.

Good Luck to next weeks ladies!


----------



## rjb

Due: December 21st
C-Section: December 14th
Team: :pink:


----------



## M Butterfly

Had my baby girl on Nov 11th at 11.57pm, she weighed 6lb 6oz :baby:


----------



## JaymeeBee

M Butterfly said:


> Had my baby girl on Nov 11th at 11.57pm, she weighed 6lb 6oz :baby:

Thank you for updating!

Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## OrangeJuice

Being induced on 1st December.. Not happy about it, buh madam just doesnt seem to want to come on her own :( Will keep updating throughout the day on the 1st :) x


----------



## JaymeeBee

OrangeJuice said:


> Being induced on 1st December.. Not happy about it, buh madam just doesnt seem to want to come on her own :( Will keep updating throughout the day on the 1st :) x

Thank you for updating!

:hugs: and good luck!


----------



## Dollfacee

sorry i havnt been on to update, had my little boy on the 25th of november at 8:30pm he was weighing 7.3lb x


----------



## mummyclo

My waters have broken today :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

mummyclo said:


> My waters have broken today :)

Thanks for updating!

Good Luck! :hugs:


----------



## Twinminator

Posting on behalf of Mybabyarchie, who had her little boy yesterday morning (27th) two days after her due date :)

(If it's any consolation her contractions did actually start on the night of her due date lol!)


----------



## Bambi1985

I'm still here :( Having a sweep on tuesday and will be given an induction date in case it doesnt work.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Twinminator said:


> Posting on behalf of Mybabyarchie, who had her little boy yesterday morning (27th) two days after her due date :)
> 
> (If it's any consolation her contractions did actually start on the night of her due date lol!)

Congrats to her! :yipee:

I'll add her to the list.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Bambi1985 said:


> I'm still here :( Having a sweep on tuesday and will be given an induction date in case it doesnt work.

Thanks for updating!

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## gumb69

I'm still here !!! 
congrats to the ladies that have given birth, best of luck mummyclo xx


----------



## b23

I avoided induction! Little Ollie was born at 6:22am on Saturday November 27th, weighing in at 6lb 14oz. TENS machine and gas and air only, and feeling rather proud of myself!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

b23 said:


> I avoided induction! Little Ollie was born at 6:22am on Saturday November 27th, weighing in at 6lb 14oz. TENS machine and gas and air only, and feeling rather proud of myself!!!

Thanks for updating!

Huge congrats! :yipee:


----------



## jessabella

impatiently waiting ....I have been given an admitance date for hosptial ..16 december when they will remove my stitch and hopefully stimulate labour...ooooo Im excited but trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## jstarr

got a sweep this afternoon :dohh: come onnnnnn babyyy!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

jessabella said:


> impatiently waiting ....I have been given an admitance date for hosptial ..16 december when they will remove my stitch and hopefully stimulate labour...ooooo Im excited but trying not to get my hopes up!

Thanks for updating.


----------



## JaymeeBee

jstarr said:


> got a sweep this afternoon :dohh: come onnnnnn babyyy!!!!!

Thanks for updating.


----------



## DivaSatanica

I forgot to update :dohh: I'm getting a sweep today!


----------



## JaymeeBee

DivaSatanica said:


> I forgot to update :dohh: I'm getting a sweep today!

Thanks for updating. 
Good Luck!


----------



## Disneydancr

good luck divasatanica! I'm going to miss your bump pics!


----------



## Raspberries

I had my baby boy, Rupert Caleb on November 27th at 11:17am after 41 hours of labour, weighing 8lbs 6oz :flower:


----------



## Disneydancr

congrats!


----------



## DivaSatanica

Disneydancr said:


> good luck divasatanica! I'm going to miss your bump pics!

Aw thanks hun xx


----------



## DivaSatanica

Raspberries said:


> I had my baby boy, Rupert Caleb on November 27th at 11:17am after 41 hours of labour, weighing 8lbs 6oz :flower:


Congrats! I'm not sure if you are a fan of martial arts, but your son was born on what would have been Bruce Lee's 70th birthday! I was desperately hoping my boy would come on the 27th for that reason, but alas.....it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## JC12

just to update you on me i was due on November 19th :coffee: i went to have a sweep last friday when i turned 41 weeks but my midwife couldnt do it she said my cervix was too long :dohh:
so today i had my consultant appointment and they want me to phone them tomorrow morning to see what time i can go in tomorrow to be induced :happydance:as i'll be 11 days over 
so very soon i should have my little boy in my arms :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Farie

Due Dec 4th .... 4 days to go :happydance:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Raspberries said:


> I had my baby boy, Rupert Caleb on November 27th at 11:17am after 41 hours of labour, weighing 8lbs 6oz :flower:

Thanks for updating!

Congrats on the baby! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

JC12 said:


> just to update you on me i was due on November 19th :coffee: i went to have a sweep last friday when i turned 41 weeks but my midwife couldnt do it she said my cervix was too long :dohh:
> so today i had my consultant appointment and they want me to phone them tomorrow morning to see what time i can go in tomorrow to be induced :happydance:as i'll be 11 days over
> so very soon i should have my little boy in my arms :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks for updating!

Good Luck!


----------



## jstarr

sweep wasnt sucessfull..cervix too high and closed so induction sat 4th ahh im scared :(


----------



## JaymeeBee

jstarr said:


> sweep wasnt sucessfull..cervix too high and closed so induction sat 4th ahh im scared :(

Thanks for updating!

Not sure if your scared of the induction or just labour in general, but if your scared of the induction, I was induced with my first DD and will be induced with this one too. For the first I didn't even know there was a difference between the pain from being induced and the pain from natural labour, but I have heard from a few people who have had both, that they feel very similiar. Of course I don't know for myself because I have never felt my "own" labour contractions, but I was able to get through the induction contractions without a hitch...so I'm sure you'll do just fine:thumbup: Plus the reward will be finally holding your LO in your arms!:flower:

Good Luck Hunny :hugs:


----------



## jstarr

JaymeeBee said:


> jstarr said:
> 
> 
> sweep wasnt sucessfull..cervix too high and closed so induction sat 4th ahh im scared :(
> 
> Thanks for updating!
> 
> Not sure if your scared of the induction or just labour in general, but if your scared of the induction, I was induced with my first DD and will be induced with this one too. For the first I didn't even know there was a difference between the pain from being induced and the pain from natural labour, but I have heard from a few people who have had both, that they feel very similiar. Of course I don't know for myself because I have never felt my "own" labour contractions, but I was able to get through the induction contractions without a hitch...so I'm sure you'll do just fine:thumbup: Plus the reward will be finally holding your LO in your arms!:flower:
> 
> Good Luck Hunny :hugs:Click to expand...


aw thanks :) its more the fact that it will take longer, and theres a high chance of me having to stay overnight and my OH isnt allowed to stay with me unless im in full active labour..i don't like being messed with and pessaries/drips/needles and being in hospital more than 6 hours was everything i wanted to avoid, but i could cope with all that if he could be with me all the time just dreading him having to go home and leave me there :cry: but oh well..he's got to come out some time hasnt he! 
and im sure next week when LO is here it will all be the last thing on my mind x


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi i am due on the 31st december, team pink, status pregnant and waiting.

This is a great thread x x x


----------



## JaymeeBee

jstarr said:


> JaymeeBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jstarr said:
> 
> 
> sweep wasnt sucessfull..cervix too high and closed so induction sat 4th ahh im scared :(
> 
> Thanks for updating!
> 
> Not sure if your scared of the induction or just labour in general, but if your scared of the induction, I was induced with my first DD and will be induced with this one too. For the first I didn't even know there was a difference between the pain from being induced and the pain from natural labour, but I have heard from a few people who have had both, that they feel very similiar. Of course I don't know for myself because I have never felt my "own" labour contractions, but I was able to get through the induction contractions without a hitch...so I'm sure you'll do just fine:thumbup: Plus the reward will be finally holding your LO in your arms!:flower:
> 
> Good Luck Hunny :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> aw thanks :) its more the fact that it will take longer, and theres a high chance of me having to stay overnight and my OH isnt allowed to stay with me unless im in full active labour..i don't like being messed with and pessaries/drips/needles and being in hospital more than 6 hours was everything i wanted to avoid, but i could cope with all that if he could be with me all the time just dreading him having to go home and leave me there :cry: but oh well..he's got to come out some time hasnt he!
> and im sure next week when LO is here it will all be the last thing on my mind xClick to expand...

If it's any consolation...when I was induced with DD it only took six hours from the time they started the drip till when I heard her first cry! I think the actual horrible active or intense stage lasted about three hours...so I had a reletively short labour experience. I have heard horror stories (and read some on here) of 30 to 40 hour labours :shock: So, I guess I was lucky. I hope things go smoothly for you on Saturday and that your OH is able to be there.

:hugs:

Jaymee XX


----------



## Bambi1985

Just had my sweep as well, mw was able to do it but said as I wasn't dilated or effaced at all she didn't think it would do much :( Induction booked for Saturday.


----------



## hmu04146

Hey chick could I be updated...

Had sweep 25th November (lost plug but no Labour) IOL booked for 3rd December :) xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Bambi1985 said:


> Just had my sweep as well, mw was able to do it but said as I wasn't dilated or effaced at all she didn't think it would do much :( Induction booked for Saturday.

Thanks for updating!

Good Luck!


----------



## JaymeeBee

hmu04146 said:


> Hey chick could I be updated...
> 
> Had sweep 25th November (lost plug but no Labour) IOL booked for 3rd December :) xxx

Thanks for updating!

Good Luck!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Just realized tomorrow is December 1st! Christmas is coming soon :happydance:


----------



## Solei

Hi, had my boy - Tuskan was born 30 November @ 12:34am, 6 pounds 15


----------



## JaymeeBee

Solei said:


> Hi, had my boy - Tuskan was born 30 November @ 12:34am, 6 pounds 15

Thanks for updating!

Huge Congrats! :yipee:


----------



## crythreetears

Solei said:


> Hi, had my boy - Tuskan was born 30 November @ 12:34am, 6 pounds 15

oh congrats!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Happy December 1st Everybody! :happydance:


----------



## smiffy85

Just a quickie Sar35 due at beginning of January has had her little one early hours of this morning by emergency c section after a massive bleed at home. She and her bean are doing ok. Its a boy, no name yet and he weighs 6lb 5 ounces which is amazing for 5 weeks early. I've been in touch via text all evening and she is just about to go see him now as she was recovering from her gen anaesthetic xxx


----------



## Lenka

Hey girlies. I was due on 29th. , Monday. ..no sign of the baby just yet. Will update x


----------



## Emmie M

Due Feb 9th with a blue bump!


----------



## Disneydancr

This is from the January Jellybeans thread: ButtonJessie is having her babygirl tomorrow Dec 2nd by c-section at 34w 6ds.


----------



## JaymeeBee

smiffy85 said:


> Just a quickie Sar35 due at beginning of January has had her little one early hours of this morning by emergency c section after a massive bleed at home. She and her bean are doing ok. Its a boy, no name yet and he weighs 6lb 5 ounces which is amazing for 5 weeks early. I've been in touch via text all evening and she is just about to go see him now as she was recovering from her gen anaesthetic xxx

Thanks for updating!

Glad her and baby are doing okay, and congrats to her! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Lenka said:


> Hey girlies. I was due on 29th. , Monday. ..no sign of the baby just yet. Will update x

Thanks for joining, do you know what you're having?


----------



## Lenka

JaymeeBee said:


> Lenka said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies. I was due on 29th. , Monday. ..no sign of the baby just yet. Will update x
> 
> Thanks for joining, do you know what you're having?Click to expand...

Thank you; ) no, my bump is yellow till baby arrives: )


----------



## November1984

My c-section date is Dec 8th, blue bump (Pregnant & Waiting). :)

GL to all! :)


----------



## Farie

Still waiting ... 1st time mummy, home birth all set and ready to go .... want her to arrive soon as the birth pool is on the place of my Christmas tree!!


----------



## Miss.Me

Due date was yesterday && still nothing, not even a slight twinge! Will keep you updated xx


----------



## Caitlin.

Due Date: December 8th.
Team: Pink.
(Pregnant & Waiting)
:dance: :cloud9:


----------



## Tanikit

Hi, sorry to make your list even longer, but I am due March 2nd although will update later as I will have an earlier C-section or induction date when it is given to me.


----------



## JaymeeBee

Tanikit said:


> Hi, sorry to make your list even longer, but I am due March 2nd although will update later as I will have an earlier C-section or induction date when it is given to me.

OMG a March Mummy how exciting! Welcome to the Count Down:hugs:

edit: Do you know what you're having?


----------



## Tanikit

Yes, having my second little girl :) Thanks, and yes the March mummies are gradually moving over here now.


----------



## EmyDra

Woah, March o.o

Doesn't seem anytime ago I moved to 3rd tri...but March seems aggges away...I'll have like a 2 month old baby O.O


----------



## November1984

Thanks for adding me to the list JaymeeBee! :)


----------



## katstar

Hi ladies,

Well my little boy arrived safe and well on the 25th november with a successful induction. :)

sorry i have not updated sooner but i have been really busy. :flower:

Congrats to any other mummy thats has finally had their november sparkler. 

I was 11 days over and the eviction process happened really quickly. :thumbup: He was born at 19.22 and weighed 9lb 4oz.


----------



## Catters

Hi JaymeeBee! I'm currently in labor -- Dialated to a 3 and having contractions every 5 mins... am out and about walking but being monitored every hour for a bit ... they think she'll be here tonight! :shock: We shall see. I'll update when she's here. :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Just doing some running around before I go pick up DD from school, I'll be back to update some more soon. Congrats to the new moms/mums and good luck to everyone still waiting or who is currently in labour. :hugs:


----------



## Pippasdvision

Hi sweety can u add me due march 2nd. Don't know what we are having


----------



## cryingtrying

Hi!!! i'm due March 3rd and i'm on team Blue!!! Thanks!!! This is a great post!!!!


----------



## LoisP

i had my little boy 5 days overdue on the 30th november at 2.45pm :)


----------



## Lotti1978

Sweep booked for Weds 8th dec
Talk about Induction!

Come on baby!!!!!

Irregular contractions
No change


----------



## redheadinlove

Hi,

I am due December 9th. Less than a week left and I am SO ready.


----------



## rosanna

Due date 1st Dec so 2 day overdue. Had my sececond sweep today and now ready and waiting! If I don't have my baby by monday 6th Dec I will see my docs then and probably will go for induction.


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Hi

Sweep booked for the 9th Dec and 16th Dec if first doesn't get things moving

Thanks xx


----------



## EmyDra

I have an induction booked for the 28th if baby hasn't come before that :)


----------



## Chantibug

*Pregnant and Waiting! Due March 6, 2011 , Team PINK !! *


----------



## mystika802

Sorry I forgot to update.... Charlie John born on November 21st @ 2:48pm


----------



## JaymeeBee

Sorry, I haven't updated things today...I'm very sick for some reason...I'll try to update later tonight.

:hugs:

Jaymee XX


----------



## InvisibleRain

InvisibleRain *1st Time Mommy!*,
Due Date: March 1st, 2011, Team: :pink: , Current Status: Pregnant & Waiting

Congrats to all who have given birth already! you're all super <3


----------



## OrangeJuice

Only just come on to update

I had my daughter, Evie Louise, weighing a nice 8lbs 8oz, on 2nd december at 9.07pm, after a 37 hour labour :)


----------



## Faffalina

Oooh I want to be added!

Due 24 Dec, team yellow, pregnant & waiting :happydance:

Congrats to those that have had their babies! xx


----------



## Catters

:wave: Hi there.. Came on to update... Baby Madelyn Sage is here! :wohoo: Born December 2nd at 7:31 p.m... updated on here I was at a 3, went to an 8 in about 3 hours and labor'd the last bit, trying to turn her (as she was back to back) to no avail, so just had at it and out she came! Much love and hugs to all waiting.. hang in there.... :hugs:


----------



## JaymeeBee

All updated!

Rollover Day tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## DivaSatanica

Update to say my sweep this week was obviously unsuccessful. My due date is today, but I don't expect anything to happen. Gel insertion on Monday and induction on Tuesday!


----------



## Lenka

hey girls, just to update - NO baby for me yet :( Still waiting...Having a sweep on Tuesday at 40+7 and will take it from there...


----------



## wishingforbub

Hi Jaymee... as it is rollover day : I am having my little boy on wednesday by c-section :) I am already on the list , just a reminder :)
Hope you're all well !!! I can't wait :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Updated!! **wipes brow** That took a while lol.

Well I'm off to bed, it's 3:30am here :shock: lol. Good Morning to all my UK mommas, hope your day goes well...and to everybody closer to my time zone...have a good night.

:hugs:

Jaymee XX


----------



## misskat29

Ive finally had her!!

Due on the 24th, but arrived fashionably late like her mother on the 29th nov at 7.15pm

Mollie Elizabeth 6lb 12oz


----------



## Miss.Me

+ 4 Days && I'm still here :( .. Still waiting, midwife booked for tue (8th).

M.M xx


----------



## redheadinlove

I just saw that my stork is yellow. I guess I forgot to mention that I am having a boy :)


----------



## JaymeeBee

Miss.Me said:


> + 4 Days && I'm still here :( .. Still waiting, midwife booked for tue (8th).
> 
> M.M xx

Will this be for a Sweep or Induction? Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## smam

Im due on friday 10th dec, team blue. this is my second. definitely ready for this baby now!


----------



## Miss.Me

JaymeeBee said:


> Miss.Me said:
> 
> 
> + 4 Days && I'm still here :( .. Still waiting, midwife booked for tue (8th).
> 
> M.M xx
> 
> Will this be for a Sweep or Induction? Good Luck :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not to sure lol MW's not very clear, sweep is my guess, then induction the after?

Thank you xx


----------



## scicraft

My baby boy, Yorick Donald John, was born on Dec. 3 at 1:57 am after an induction. :)


----------



## sar35

hi, had my baby boy Joe 5weeks early on 1st December @ 3.04am weighing 6lb 50z!
delivered via crash section.


----------



## Surreal

Not really an update, but forgive me -- Yay! My name is finally up there on the week list! :happydance: :haha: And I suppose I've got a little ways to see if he decides to come on his due date, but so far... he's snug as a bug.

I'll keep ya updated for when my little man decides to make an appearance. :)


----------



## debsbaby

Had my son on Nov. 24th!


----------



## November1984

48 hrs left for me! eeekkkkkkk. So ready! GL to all due around now! 
Let's have some babies! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

They moved my c section to the 14th :( only one day off but still thats one day. Good news is that My own doctor is going to be doing it yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa. Only 8 more days


----------



## Bambi1985

Chloe Jessica born 5/12/10 @ 7:32pm, 8lb 2oz


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Ive got a sweep on thursday (9th) and Im Due the 12th... 5 days to go :) xx


----------



## DivaSatanica

Gel was unsuccessful at putting me into labour.......so off I go for induction today :(


----------



## Lenka

DivaSatanica said:


> Gel was unsuccessful at putting me into labour.......so off I go for induction today :(

Good lucj hun, it ll be ok xxxx


----------



## jstarr

Baby Jamie born 5.12.10, 3.16pm, 7lb15 :cloud9:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Sorry I'm a bit behind with updating the thread, been feeling right awful lately :sick:

Congrats to the new babies born and good luck to those due this week.


----------



## Miss.Me

Update!

Induction booked for the 15th (14 days overdue) :o

M.M xx


----------



## vicwick

Well been getting pains and tightenings on and off for a few days now which tend to start around tea time and come every 20 mins but stop as soon as bedtime comes!!!! :growlmad: Got a sweep booked for Thur 16th Dec if i'm still waiting but hoping i'll go before then


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Luck Tomorrow Ladies! Lets have some babies :happydance:


----------



## hmu04146

Baby Gregor born 4.12.10 at 4.11am 6lbs 13oz... hes perfect! xxx


----------



## November1984

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Luck Tomorrow Ladies! Lets have some babies :happydance:

YAY! I am leaving for the hospital in about 3 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## EffyKat

Can I be changed to Pregnant and ready since I've reached Full term :D


----------



## EmyDra

Oh yeah! I'm pregnant and ready too :dohh: I forgots!


----------



## EffyKat

Good luck to everyone about to have their babies!

Emydra - We're due the same day :)


----------



## EmyDra

Effykat : :( sadly not, my ticker is two days out. My original guess at my due date was boxing day and just never changed my ticker when it got rewritten as the 28th.

But Sam is due that day :D


----------



## EffyKat

Ah but we're still close :). Can you believe how close it's getting?


----------



## gumb69

Hi i had my baby girl Chloe last thursday 2nd December. 7lb and 51cm and gorgeous, oh and i was induced.Best of luck ladies xx


----------



## Caitlin.

Update:
I'm due date is today. I had an appointment and I'm scheduled to be induced Monday morning at 7:30am.


----------



## EffyKat

Gumb69 - Congratulations

Caitlin - Good luck hun I hope your LO comes before then!


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Update. Sweep not performed due to cervix not being favourable (high and back).

Thanks x

However, this happened with DD1 too and my waters broke that same night about 10hrs after the cervical exam...... xx


----------



## Miss.Me

I'm still here ... 8 days over due :cry:

my patients is running thin now ..

6 days till induction .. Bleh

M.M xx


----------



## Miss.Me

Ooooo forgot to say,

sweep booked for tomorrow :)

M.M xx


----------



## Lenka

Miss.Me said:


> I'm still here ... 8 days over due :cry:
> 
> my patients is running thin now ..
> 
> 6 days till induction .. Bleh
> 
> M.M xx

And the same here. .. 9 days over and sweep tomorrow, hopefully this one will work x


----------



## Surreal

Still nothing here, yet. I've had some cramping and what felt like tightenings in my belly last night, but they've been pretty much irregular. I was offered to be induced this coming Monday, but so far I've refused. Save unless a health reason presents itself and induction is safer.

Still crossing my fingers to get started and have labor naturally. :thumbup:


----------



## DivaSatanica

Had my baby boy on Tuesday, December 7th, 2010. 3.5 hours from water breaking to birth.....and Bruce was born at 4:03pm weighing 8lbs 1oz.


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi Ladies, just to update you. One of the January Jellybeans who was on the list has had her baby.

EmilyP83 had a little boy on the 7th December weighing 5lb 4oz's. Her original due date was 18th Jan.


----------



## mariposa31

ahhh love the thread :)

I'm due on 28th February 28th February 2011,

team :pink:


----------



## crythreetears

My baby boy shaun was born this morning at 2:22am dec 10th weighted 6lbs 14oz 20 inches long


----------



## November1984

Had my little guy as scheduled by section Dec 8th. He is a 8 lb boy. Came home yesterday. :)


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Update..... Status Pregnant and over due!

Still no signs that labour is imminant..... Congrats to all the ladies who had their babies this week.... Bring on next week YAY!

I was convinced Seren would make an appearance this week end... Oh well!


----------



## x Michelle x

ooooh i like this thread!!

i am due 13th Feb with a little girl :)

thanks xx


----------



## Kitten596

Due Date: February the 20th, 2011, Team Pink, Status: Pregnant & Waiting


----------



## wishingforbub

I had our little boy Noah, on 8 dec, weighing 3.07kg and 50cm long !! :yipee:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats on the new babies!


----------



## xnmd1

just updating to let you know that i had my little boy on dec 4th! he was 6 lbs 1 oz .. absolutly loving being a mommy so far :)


----------



## Miss.Me

13 days over && still waiting :( 

Congrats on the new babies !!

xx


----------



## rosanna

baby girl born 6th Dec! x


----------



## Miss.Me

2nd sweep today

induction tomorrow

xx


----------



## heyluu

just read this thread and realized im not on it...and Im due next week....December 22. I am on team pink..still waiting for my little girl to arrive. Had a sweep yesterday and nothing except for blood and bloody show, and more contractions since then. tick tock.


----------



## Gemz01

I am 11 days overdue but being induced tomorrow at 8am. :)


----------



## readynwilling

Wow that is quite the first post to keep updated!! 

Due March 3 :pink: pregnant and waiting


----------



## Caitlin.

Update:
My water broke Saturday night and I ended up having to get a c-section. My baby Hayley Nicole was born Sunday December 12th, 4:07pm, 7.2lbs, 20 inches long.


----------



## hel_5

My :yellow: turned :pink: on friday 10th - my due date!!:wohoo: Little Emma was born at 3.45pm weighing 7lb 11.5!!


----------



## vicwick

Hi Ladies Charlie was born Saturday 11th, 8 mins before his due date lol

Weighing 9lb 4 oz and he is amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Mommy_To_7

I'm not listed in here. I'm due with a boy on the 30th of December. Being induced on the 21st of December however.


----------



## Tilliepink

Im due jan 1 but having a section in 6 days on dec 21!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Wow :shock: Congrats on the babies!!!

_I'm currently updating the thread..._

Hopefully I'll be finished my new layout soon...it just takes forever when working with the backend coding lol...Got it half done though.


----------



## KellyC75

I had my beautiful Daughter on 6th December :cloud9:

She was due on 13th Dec ~ But I had to have an elective csection


----------



## l1l_miss_dani

Update :) Zachary Synyster was born on december 14th at 9:47 am weighing in at 8lbs 15ozs by csection :) and im home with my little man already :)


----------



## SIEGAL

Hi. Please add me, I am due with my first baby, a girl, due Feb 7


----------



## sossypops

Due 19th December 2010.

Team Yellow :)


----------



## angelic_one

i don't know how i've managed to miss this thread...wow, you've put so much work into it! Well impressed!

To add my info, I'm team pink, due 17th december, sweep 23rd, induction 29th if i get that far!


----------



## lilangele

Just wanted to updated i had my baby (30 weeks) He is a premie now but thriving! We had him Dec 12 1010!


----------



## Surreal

Just a quick update, since I am /tired/. ;) Gave birth to my baby son, Elijah, on Tuesday the 14th; 8 lbs 1 ounce. Other then something to help me efface better, I pretty much had him naturally. :D :happydance:


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Update

Sweep performed. Currently at 2cm. Hopeful labour will start soon.

Induction booked for 19th Dec Sunday.


----------



## crythreetears

Congrats to all the new babies!!


----------



## rjb

Baby girl was born the 14th at noon sharp.
7lbs 2oz


----------



## tickledpink

Due March 16th, team yellow!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi ladies, just got back from the hospital was there ALL afternoon. I'll try and update a little later, when I am feeling better.

Thanks for being patient with me and Congrats to the latest ladies who had their babies!

Jaymee XX


----------



## kattsmiles

UPDATE!

Had my beautiful son December 9th (16 days early) @ 10:38am, weighing 6lbz, 14oz and 19 inches long. :blue::cloud9:


----------



## EffyKat

I'd just like to announce that my baby boy was born on 16th December at 7am and weighing 6lbs 13ounces. :) 10 days early


----------



## mayb_baby

*Due:* December21st
*Team: *Blue:blue:
*Sweep:* Monday 20th

xxx


----------



## Miss.Me

Had my baby boy Dante on the 16/12/2010 (15 days late) at 10:04am weighing a healthy 8lb :)

m.m xx


----------



## Marlarky

_Due FEBRUARY 22 2011_
TEAM: :blue:

Bedrest until week 36/37 due to possible preterm labor risk!!


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Update

Sweep performed on 16th Dec currently 2cm dilated, loss of some mucus plug and 4hrs of contractions from 7pm til midnight lasting 30-45 secs at 7-10 mins apart. Nothing since.

Induction booked for Sunday 19th Dec. Not happy but willing......

xxx

Just read back over the resent posts and realised this is my second update for the same info oops! Pregnancy brain xxx


----------



## smiffy85

Hey was justr eading thru the first page and saw that ButtonJessie was needing an update and cos she is on the jan jellybeans thread occasionally I know that she had a little girl Lola Wren ~ 03/12/2010 ~ 4lb 15oz xxx


----------



## JaymeeBee

Good Morning Ladies...guess I'll be playing catch-up today! Been having blood pressure problems and was told I might have to give birth NEXT Tuesday (December 21, 2010). I was put on strict bed rest...that's why I haven't been on as much lately.

Anyways...I'm currently updating!


----------



## JaymeeBee

All updated - for now!

Congrats on the latest babies born :happydance:


----------



## sar35

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Morning Ladies...guess I'll be playing catch-up today! Been having blood pressure problems and was told I might have to give birth NEXT Tuesday (December 21, 2010). I was put on strict bed rest...that's why I haven't been on as much lately.
> 
> Anyways...I'm currently updating!

take it easy x


----------



## EmyDra

JaymeeBee said:


> Good Morning Ladies...guess I'll be playing catch-up today! Been having blood pressure problems and was told I might have to give birth NEXT Tuesday (December 21, 2010). I was put on strict bed rest...that's why I haven't been on as much lately.
> 
> Anyways...I'm currently updating!

You take it easy Jaymee, get yah PC/laptop nice and near your bed too! x

Sure wee Peyton's nearly term anyway :) it's all a bit exciting! You'll be having her before I have mine by the looks of things.


----------



## Lenka

Have your well deserved rest jammabee xx 
I would like to announce my yellow bump turned pink. My beautiful baby Adele was born on 13/12/10 weighing 8'11" , 54cm long: ) we are comletey in love... I was due on 30 th November and was 13 days late xxzz


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

I had my little girl 16th December 4days late! weighing 8lbs 11oz! shes perfect xxx


----------



## babawishes

hi im booked for induction mon27th but may be earlier will find out tomorrow xx


----------



## Disneydancr

Oops! forgot to update on this thread. Hodbert had an induction starting friday, and by saturday 5:30 pst, she was dilated 3 inches. She's still waiting on the arrival of her little girl. Her original due date was 12/24.


----------



## angelic_one

update: am now being induced at 4pm on weds 22nd at 40+5! No christmas baby for me! xx :-D


----------



## zoe87

Cool thread, I was due 17th currently 40+2 team :pink: would be great if u can add me to list!!


----------



## dollyminxture

I've been booked for first sweep 4th January, due 28th, fingers crossed i dont go over :)


----------



## Disneydancr

Just got a message from Lisa/Hodbert!!!!
It reads:

Hello! Just to let u know after 40 hours baby girl was born via c-section at 5pm uk time. We're both well, shes doing great. She is 7lb, 4oz with brown hair xxx


----------



## ShelbyLee

Im due December 21st with early induction!!
Only 2 more days!:flow:


----------



## pinkie77

Can I be added please?

I'm due 5 January with a girl, hoping for a homebirth!

Thanks hun x x


----------



## Melsie

I had my beautiful baby girl on 20-12-2010. She is just perfect and hubby and I are over the moon :)


----------



## Luzelle

Congrats! I am due tomorrow, having some niggles and pains and waiting for baby to come.


----------



## Melsie

Thank you. She is just soooo precious. Good luck to you :)


----------



## OgRe_BaBiEs

Seren Joan Hudson born 19/12/2010 @ 21.23pm weighing 10lb 3oz.

Induction started 19th
13.20 pessary in at 2cm dilated
20.40 waters broken at 4cm dilated

Gas and air for the pushing only.

Xxx


----------



## crazy84

Hey girls. Just wanted to let everyone know I had my baby girl on Dec.7th. I am loving every minute of her, even though I am exhausted. She was due Christmas day but came early.


----------



## sgordon

Hey! I just wanted to update that I am 3cm dialted! So it looks like I am in early labour! Wooohooo!!!!!!


----------



## JaymeeBee

On my way out...being induced today...so will be offline for a while, please continue to update and I will update everything the next time I get a chance (it might be a few days though).


----------



## MumtoJ

Firstly good luck with everything and I'm looking forward to your return and update. Peyton has shown already she is a fighter.

I noticed you have some March Mummies on the list so can you add me to the fold

Team Blue due 5th March

Thanks


----------



## mum2be2011

JaymeeBee said:


> On my way out...being induced today...so will be offline for a while, please continue to update and I will update everything the next time I get a chance (it might be a few days though).

Good luck and all the best JaymeeBee.


----------



## Melsie

Good luck JaymeeBee :)


----------



## Mama1985

YAY! A big congratulations to those who have had their babies!!!

now for my update lol 

Pregnant and Overdue

I think baby is waiting for santa to come lol Ive had no niggles or pains nothing!!! Oh I have got Midwife tomorrow so hopefully they will do a sweep, they said they will! wish me luck!


----------



## MumtoJ

Good luck with the MW


----------



## EmyDra

So, who's gonna have a christmas baby? :-O?


----------



## donna-c-86

can i please be added to the list, my due date is the 5th of march but am having a section on march 1st. team pink. tia


----------



## Mama1985

thanks MumtoJ My midwife appt went fine, she tried to do the sweep but everything is still high up! looks like I'll have a new years baby after all


----------



## sar35

hope you are doing ok Jaymeebee x


----------



## CeriB

My little lady, Erin Scarlet, was born 22nd Dec at 07.17am!!! Whoop!!!!


----------



## MumtoJ

Congratulations she looks a sweetie


----------



## 22jew

UPDATE !!!!!! I am being induced on December 29th :)


----------



## Samaraj

Just an update - i want to let you know I'm getting my sweep done on the 29th :)


----------



## EmyDra

My 39 week sweep attempt was a fail - forgot to update!
Cervix tightly closed, far back and not softened or opened remotely. :p


----------



## Mommy2Kian

Update-had my little girl 13th december, weight 71b13 emergency section xXx:flower:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Congrats to the ladies who gave birth recently! :wohoo:

Good Luck to those still waiting to have their December babies!


----------



## Disneydancr

Do you have a new date, JaymeeBee?


----------



## JaymeeBee

Disneydancr said:


> Do you have a new date, JaymeeBee?

They decided to stick with my original induction date, which is January 6, 2011. They did blood work and some tests and decided that it would be better if she stayed in there for as long as possible.

I'm ready, but little Peyton is not lol. She can take as long as she needs though, I'll be ready whether she comes next week or after the induction.

At least it's not much longer :happydance:


----------



## Disneydancr

I feel you- our due dates are only 4 days apart! I'm ready to have her, but the longer she cooks, the better the chances for a healthy, happy little girl.


----------



## Tilliepink

My gorgeous baby girl arrived dec 21 2010 weighing 7lbs 10oz, 21 inches. :cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

ayaya im being induced tommorrow..excited and scared at the same time..
after my failed sweep..which left me in pain for two days..I have no idea what to expect tommorrow or the following day!


----------



## ama

congrats to all the ladies who have had there december bubs <3 xx


----------



## sar35

good luck ladies that are having inductions/c sections and congrats to those that have had their babies x


----------



## Starmie

Hey all. Just an update to let everyone know that I've had my baby boy, William. He was delivered by emergency C section on the 23/12/10 at 22:39 weighing 7lb 1+1/2. I'm back home now and learning how to hopefully be a good Mummy. Best wishes to everyone. xx


----------



## angelic_one

hiya, emily judith padmore-flint was born at 4:27 on 23rd december weighing 8lb 1! Was induced but gave birth naturally after almost 24 hours in labour!

She's the best thing in the world!


----------



## Luzelle

Hi all. Little Barry was born after 30 hours of back labour and stalled dilation at 7 cms, via emergency c-section. 9lbs 3 ounces, 55cms. My beautiful boy.


----------



## sgordon

just thought I would update! I am still in early labour! I went to the hospital last night to get checked as I was having pretty regular contraction but as soon as I got there they stopped! I am still 3 cm dilated! So I am still waiting for things to really start going! the nurse said it could be an hour or a week of this!! argh!


----------



## Mommy_To_7

Jaxson Maurice was Born on December 21st at 1:56 pm!! 

Soooooo in Love!!!! :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## jessabella

olivia marcella was born this morning at 1:15!!!!!!!


----------



## Mama1985

UPDATE! lol I had a sweep today (hopefully it works) and im due to be induced on the 30th! and the sweep I had on the 22nd was attempted but cos everything was still too high up she couldnt do it


----------



## Vixen_17

Evelyn Grace Brandon was born on Christmas Eve at 13:09 weighing in at 8lb 11oz. We were home that afternoon and now adjusting to life with the new addition!

Congrats to everyone else who's had their babies!


----------



## Becky123

I had my baby by c section weighing 5lb 8oz on xmas eve at 12.36pm hs name is Owen Rhys Perrett


----------



## JaymeeBee

Sorry I have been so behind with the updates...I've developed a throat infection (and now am losing my voice)...I will be updating later on today!

Congrats to ALL the babies born and good luck this week to the ladies still waiting!


----------



## EmyDra

Wow! :D Well done everyone :flower:


----------



## Chantibug

emy, you're being induced today?!


----------



## EmyDra

This evening :wacko: crazy times!

Hope I'm not in tooo long...but we shall see x


----------



## sossypops

Induction on Friday if I don't go into labour before!


----------



## sgordon

I have had my beautiful baby girl! She was born on Dec 27th at 3:40pm! she weighed 7lbs 13oz and is soooo beautiful! thank you! Good luck to everyone due this week!


----------



## Becky123

Thanks for updating I was originally due jan 17th


----------



## JaymeeBee

I'll update as best I can...I'm just sick :sick: like a dog lately...Please keep posting your updates and I'll update the thread when I get the chance. My induction is next Thursday, so I'll update as much as possible before that date.

Good Luck Everyone and Happy New Year!


----------



## Tilliepink

JaymeeBee said:


> I'll update as best I can...I'm just sick :sick: like a dog lately...Please keep posting your updates and I'll update the thread when I get the chance. My induction is next Thursday, so I'll update as much as possible before that date.
> 
> Good Luck Everyone and Happy New Year!

You poor thing feel better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Neko

I'm being induced tomorrow. Hopefully I'll have an update by weekend.


----------



## Lady-K

Good luck to all the inductees!

I'd love to be added to the list. Got a little while yet. Due 18th March :yellow:


----------



## Disneydancr

feel better jaymeebee!


----------



## redheadinlove

Sorry for the SUPER later update. Baby Blake has been keeping me very busy. He was born by c section Dec. 6 at 11:48am. He weighed 6lbs 6 oz.


----------



## Mama1985

HEY GUYS! LOl sorry update, Baby Cameron was born on the 30th December! at 7.25 PM weighing 6lb and 11oz!!


----------



## babyplease81

Just to update and say i had my beautiful baby girl on December 26th at 6:54pm. She weighed 5 pounds 15 ounces and is 19.5 inches long! 

Thanks to all on this board for helping me get through this pregnancy and look forward to seeing all of you in the parenting forum!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Gemz01

I can't remember if I updated or not but Ava Elizabeth was born on 17th December 2010, 12:20pm, weighed 8lb 6oz and 17.3in - by emergency c section (induction started on wed 15th)


----------



## beccybobeccy

Can you update me to full term and ready... I'm due 16th Jan, Thanks x


----------



## Blondie007

Hi JaymeeBee, hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Please can you add me as full term and ready - due 18th January

Thanks x


----------



## rockabillymom

Due March 16th Team pink


----------



## Neko

My baby girl, Avery Elizabeth, was born 12/30 at 10:31 p.m. She's 7 pounds 11 ounces and 20.5 inches long.


----------



## babawishes

just to update had my little boy 27/12/10 natural birth didnt need inducing in the end 7lb 12oz xx


----------



## 22jew

UPDATE -I had my baby girl on December 29th at 5:16 PM :) she weighed 6 pounds 15 ounces !!!!


----------



## smiffy85

Hey ladies!

Well I am officially overdue now! 40 +1! C'mon bean get a move on!!!!


----------



## sar35

Were there any xmas day or NYD babies?


----------



## alocin22

Hi Jaymeebee.... 
Can you add me to the list please.
Original Due Date: 10th February 2011
Team: Yellow
Induction Due to Small Baby Booked for: 27th January 2011


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi ladies, 

labour has started for me :shock: 

keep posting your updates!* I will try and update within the hour*, before these contractions get too rough.

My back is getting so sore.


----------



## sar35

JaymeeBee said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> labour has started for me :shock:
> 
> keep posting your updates!* I will try and update within the hour*, before these contractions get too rough.
> 
> My back is getting so sore.

:happydance: Woo exciting good luck xx


----------



## pinkie77

Thinking of you jameebee, hope all goes well and looking forward to hearing that Peyton is here x x x


----------



## abstersmum

Hi can you add me fur January 15th expecting a little girl thanks


----------



## smiffy85

Hope jaymeebee is ok!! xxx


----------



## LuckyStarr

Hi, I had my baby girl Isobel grace on the 31.12.2010 her due date weighing 7pm 7 oz x x x x


----------



## smiffy85

I'm booked for a sweep on monday the 10th now!


----------



## pinkie77

smiffy85 said:


> I'm booked for a sweep on monday the 10th now!

Oooh that's my birthday!


----------



## EmyDra

Slow update!

Yellow bump turned Blue!

Silas Raymond born 31st December at 9lbs14oz :)


----------



## sar35

EmyDra said:


> Slow update!
> 
> Yellow bump turned Blue!
> 
> Silas Raymond born 31st December at 9lbs14oz :)

he is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## BackToBasics

Had a sweep today so hopefully things will start moving along soon. :D


----------



## MommyMika

Status: Pregnant & Waiting 
Team Yellow :yellow:
Due date: April 4th, 2011


----------



## sar35

smiffy85 said:


> I'm booked for a sweep on monday the 10th now!

Smiffy is being induced tonight :thumbup:


----------



## MumtoJ

sar35 said:


> smiffy85 said:
> 
> 
> I'm booked for a sweep on monday the 10th now!
> 
> Smiffy is being induced tonight :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck


----------



## Disneydancr

just wanted to officially announce Madison Rose Blanchard was born on Tuesday, January 4, 2011 at 7:05 am PST. She was 19 inches long and weighed 6 lbs 15 oz. It was the easiest birth ever! I'd do it again any day. This sleeplessness, on the other hand.... I can't quite handle.


----------



## Blondie007

Congratulations!! xx


----------



## Samaraj

Just an update

I had my little boy on the 4th January via emergency C-Section - Weighing 8lb 3oz - Aidan Brian

I will post a birth story soon


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi I noticed you needed some updates for a couple of the January ladies.

just the start (due 1st Jan) - little girl Madeline Lucy born 24/12/10 ~ 9lb

smiffy (due 3rd Jan) little boy Toby George born 06/01/11 ~ 7lb 1oz

rocksy2185 (due 4th Jan) - little girl Jamie-Rose born 01/1/11 ~ 7lb 7 oz

pinkie77 (due 2nd Jan) - still waiting for baby


----------



## Disneydancr

I haven't seen JaymeeBee in ages. hope she and baby are doing ok!!!! sending her big :hugs:


----------



## eclipse

c-section date set for January 28, 2011! :D


----------



## kiraelliott

Aw, makes me so sad all these ladies having babies, lovely as it is, it's like the end of an era! xxx


----------



## SIEGAL

Disneydancr said:


> I haven't seen JaymeeBee in ages. hope she and baby are doing ok!!!! sending her big :hugs:

I am sure she is just super-busy with her baby. All the crying, pooping, feeding, etc


----------



## BackToBasics

My beautiful baby boy Darren was born on the 8th January 2011 at 7:50 am weighing 7 pounds 9 1/2 oz <3


----------



## Mintey21

Hi, just to update you I had my yummy baby boy Alfie on the 3rd January weighing in at 8lbs 8oz xx


----------



## Disneydancr

Congratulations to all the new families!!!! JaymeeBee's going to have SO MUCH to update!


----------



## smiffy85

I don't quite know how she's gonna manage with a newborn and this lol! I barely have time to come on here now!

Anyway I think someone posted this already but I had my little boy Toby George born at 00:27am on 7/1/11 weighing 7lb 1oz! 

Amazing times! xxxx


----------



## Disneydancr

congrats! btw, JaymeeBee had her little one yesterday, according to another Jellybean Mummy!


----------



## sar35

BackToBasics said:


> My beautiful baby boy Darren was born on the 8th January 2011 at 7:50 am weighing 7 pounds 9 1/2 oz <3




Mintey21 said:


> Hi, just to update you I had my yummy baby boy Alfie on the 3rd January weighing in at 8lbs 8oz xx

Congrats Ladies, i'll add you to the January Jellybeans Mummies thread, feel free to pop over and say hi if you get time :baby::flower:


----------



## tink23

aww I wanna be on this list pleaseee :flower:


----------



## JaymeeBee

Hi ladies!!!

Wow...lots of updates. I had my baby on January 10 by a rushed induction due to severe hypertension/preclampsia. My own personal hospital stay has been a nightmare, but Peyton is doing extremely well. We were finally sent home today, so we will be leaving the city tomorrow afternoon. 

I'll be getting to the updates very soon.

:hugs: and congrats to all the new mommas

Jaymee XX


----------



## Disneydancr

Yay!!!!!!! so happy to hear from you! Glad you get to go home soon. Come on over to the January Jellybean Mummies thread... We'd love to hear more from you!


----------



## sar35

JaymeeBee said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Wow...lots of updates. I had my baby on January 10 by a rushed induction due to severe hypertension/preclampsia. My own personal hospital stay has been a nightmare, but Peyton is doing extremely well. We were finally sent home today, so we will be leaving the city tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I'll be getting to the updates very soon.
> 
> :hugs: and congrats to all the new mommas
> 
> Jaymee XX

Congrats how are you both?



Disneydancr said:


> Yay!!!!!!! so happy to hear from you! Glad you get to go home soon. Come on over to the January Jellybean Mummies thread... We'd love to hear more from you!

WSS^^


----------



## pinkie77

Congratulations Jaymeebee! 

I have an update too, my daughter Phoebe was born on 13 January at 11.14pm - and I got my homebirth too!


----------



## nanitchi

UPDATE.. LO was born this morning! Doing well. 2.42kg (5.3lb), 48cm.
Normal water birth, no pain meds!! 
Courtney Jade, 18/01/2011, 7:40am


----------



## mum2be2011

Hi ladies just a give update from me. The end is finally in sight and at 9am tomorrow (wed 19th) I am being induced. Fingers crossed this time tomorrow i will be a mummy of 2.

Congrats to everyone who has already had their babies and good luck to everyone still waiting to meet their LO's


----------



## ~TLC~

I'll be induced on Monday the 24th if this boy doesn't make an appearance before that! The end is near!!


----------



## cyclura

I went into real labour with enough pain to wake me at 3am this morning, fingers crossed its a quick one


----------



## sar35

cyclura said:


> I went into real labour with enough pain to wake me at 3am this morning, fingers crossed its a quick one

exciting....good luck


----------



## cyclura

thanks hun, off to hospital now due to being a VBAC, oh please be quick


----------



## MumtoJ

Congrats to the recent arrivals, good luck for those in labour and hoping time passes quickly for those of us still waiting ...


----------



## cyclura

Pleased to announce Lou had our baby boy around 5pm this afternoon, 7lb 1oz of healthy bouncing baby beautifulness. 
I'll let Lou fill you in on any of the gory details she wishes to discuss.


The (extremely) proud father


----------



## membas#1

March 21, team pink here :)


----------



## membas#1

cyclura said:


> Pleased to announce Lou had our baby boy around 5pm this afternoon, 7lb 1oz of healthy bouncing baby beautifulness.
> I'll let Lou fill you in on any of the gory details she wishes to discuss.
> 
> 
> The (extremely) proud father

Congrats!


----------



## mum2be2011

I am pleased to announce the birth of our daughter Hayley Anne Sarah at 21:07 today. Hayley was born after only 50 minutes of active labour.


----------



## sar35

cyclura said:


> Pleased to announce Lou had our baby boy around 5pm this afternoon, 7lb 1oz of healthy bouncing baby beautifulness.
> I'll let Lou fill you in on any of the gory details she wishes to discuss.
> 
> 
> The (extremely) proud father




mum2be2011 said:


> I am pleased to announce the birth of our daughter Hayley Anne Sarah at 21:07 today. Hayley was born after only 50 minutes of active labour.

Congrats :happydance:


----------



## kiraelliott

Right everyone has to stop having babies now it's scary! lol xxx


----------



## meg79

Congrats to all the recent arrivals, and all the best for those of us left to go - we're on the final countdown till the end of Jan!! xx


----------



## ~TLC~

I have yet to have a baby but he better be here soon I have a baby shower to go to in a couple weeks and I need to show off my pride and joy from the outside of my belly! Lol.


----------



## BbyBoii

Hellooo Just to update sorry im 9weeks late :wacko: had my baby 16th nov he weighed 7lb 11 n half oz..!! :happydance:


----------



## Marlarky

Hello, just wanted to update that I am off of bedrest and am doing fine now :)
No more risk of preterm labor. I had an internal, and I'm still closed but starting to efface at 34 weeks :) Next appt. This coming Wednesday to find out if Im GBS + or -


----------



## wish2bmama

Hi!
I'd like to update! I am now full term! So pregnant and READY!! And my induction date has been set for feb 2nd. (due to medical reasons.)

I hope he comes like... tonight! FX


----------



## Ley

I am also now pregnant and ready, I'm due feb 12th but being induced on the 11th.


----------



## Samaraj

Hello all,

Here is a link to my birth story for those interested :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/516768-my-beautiful-birth-story.html


----------



## shellyhunny

Hi girls. To update the stats I had my baby boy Charlie Thomas yesterday - 27th jan at 08.04 GMT. He weighed in at 6lb 12.5oz x


----------



## Wewantourmush

I had my baby boy Ruben Alexander 20th january weighing 7lb 13oz xxxxx


----------



## mariposa31

is anyone still updating the records on the first page???


----------



## kiraelliott

I don't think they are no xx


----------



## meg79

Jaymeebee recently had her baby so I think she is caught up with that rather than on here. Im not sure if anyone can take over...? 

Congrats to all the recent arrivals and loads of labour dust to those still hanging on with me!! xx


----------



## ~TLC~

I had my baby boy!
Rhys David Lawrence was born on January 25th at 5:43pm weighing 9lbs 5oz! After a 14hour labour.:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







Big Yawn.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 5









GQPose.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









Im Here.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 5









HelloWorld.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4









MySwing.jpg
File size: 37.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## SIEGAL

~TLC~ said:


> I had my baby boy!
> Rhys David Lawrence was born on January 25th at 5:43pm weighing 9lbs 5oz! After a 14hour labour.:wacko:

did you have a vaginal birth with such a big baby? if so, gives me hope!!! as my baby is gonna be huge!


----------



## kiraelliott

SIEGAL said:


> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby boy!
> Rhys David Lawrence was born on January 25th at 5:43pm weighing 9lbs 5oz! After a 14hour labour.:wacko:
> 
> did you have a vaginal birth with such a big baby? if so, gives me hope!!! as my baby is gonna be huge!Click to expand...

Is 9lb+ considered big? I thought 10+ maybe but not 9, my mum gave birth naturally to me and my two siblings, we were all bigger than 9.5


----------



## ~TLC~

SIEGAL said:


> ~TLC~ said:
> 
> 
> I had my baby boy!
> Rhys David Lawrence was born on January 25th at 5:43pm weighing 9lbs 5oz! After a 14hour labour.:wacko:
> 
> did you have a vaginal birth with such a big baby? if so, gives me hope!!! as my baby is gonna be huge!Click to expand...

I did have a vaginal birth but it was in part from the fact that nobody knew how big he was all the doctors thought he would be smaller as I only gained 7lbs during my pregnancy and he was 9lbs 5oz. They had to use forceps to pull him if that hadn't worked I would of had a c-section.


----------

